# anybody sell firewood on the side? i'm talkin small timers.



## mattmc2003 (Feb 14, 2010)

i sell firewood on the side to supplement my income. i've done pretty well this year. i've brought in enough to pay for my saws and the pickup i use as my work truck. and all the above has also heated my home which is a nice savings. what i'm wondering about is customer related. the people that actually buy wood from me are absolutely delighted with the price and product i sell. but two out of every five calls i get are people that practically step on me telling me my price is too high. laughing at me like.


----------



## mattmc2003 (Feb 14, 2010)

but also what i've noticed is that these people never ever buy. no matter if i bargain with them or not. i've had them deal me down and say they'll call right back with directions and they never do. i've never once sold a load to a bargainer no matter how far i came down or what i did. i have an 83 chevy longbed half ton. i put enough load on it that you can't see cars behind you with the mirror. usually it works out to about a little over half cord. and i sell a load for 80 to 85 bucks or two for 150


----------



## Fish (Feb 14, 2010)

Any small business or large will have a large fraction of the calls that do not
pan out, no matter what the product or service, there are all types out
there trying to get something for nothing, or close to it.

Don't sweat it.


----------



## mattmc2003 (Feb 14, 2010)

and thats delivered. and even stacked if its reasonablely easy to get to. and i don't really advertise but just my truck on the road, so these people see what they are getting. i was even splitting by hand till this weekend. so in otherwords, is this the same business everywhere or am i too high? sorry for multiple posts but i'm on a phone to do this.....lol. i'm dedicated.


----------



## Fish (Feb 14, 2010)

All of the old folks that used to mention the "great depression" are gone,
but I listened to that spiel a lot in the 1980's.

I got a laugh last year, an old couple stopped by to discuss their junk mower
that they couldn't afford to put much money in, they were driving a new $45.000 car, I was giggling the whole time.


----------



## mattmc2003 (Feb 14, 2010)

i know folks are hard up for money now. but i am too, or i wouldn't be workin so much. you know, sometimes when i don't have much wood where i'm splittin at, i just throw a jumbled up half load on the truck and put it out and i always have just as much interest in that. even though its better value to spend a little more and get a lot more wood. folks just don't wanna spend much. most think it is easy work and don't see paying much for it.


----------



## knockbill (Feb 14, 2010)

Fish said:


> Any small business or large will have a large fraction of the calls that do not
> pan out, no matter what the product or service, there are all types out
> there trying to get something for nothing, or close to it.
> 
> Don't sweat it.



exactly right... you know what your time is worth,, and you have customers that agree,,, it seems i get 9 calls out of ten any more with the same story,,, keep doing what your doing,, it works,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## mattmc2003 (Feb 14, 2010)

knockbill said:


> exactly right... you know what your time is worth,, and you have customers that agree,,, it seems i get 9 calls out of ten any more with the same story,,, keep doing what your doing,, it works,,,,,,,,,,,


 thanks. i've not sold but about six cords or so. but thats pretty good splitting by hand after work and weekends. and keeping up my own wood pile as well. i got a splitter now so that helps.


----------



## roncoinc (Feb 14, 2010)

mattmc2003 said:


> but also what i've noticed is that these people never ever buy. no matter if i bargain with them or not. i've had them deal me down and say they'll call right back with directions and they never do. i've never once sold a load to a bargainer no matter how far i came down or what i did. i have an 83 chevy longbed half ton. i put enough load on it that you can't see cars behind you with the mirror. usually it works out to about a little over half cord. and i sell a load for 80 to 85 bucks or two for 150



That sounds like an honest 1/2 cord on the truck..
even green delivered and stacked ?? good deal !!


----------



## peterc38 (Feb 14, 2010)

I sell some on the side. Last year I sold maybe 10 cords. It's more of a hobby for me, but it has paid for a couple of saws and plus a lot of my own wood for burning. This year I'll probably sell at least 20. I'm trying to stockpile for fall so I will have seasoned wood. I don't bargain like you though, the price is the price. If they don't want to buy it that is fine, let 'em go somewhere else. One thing I do, is make sure people get an honest cord. No one has complained yet.


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Feb 14, 2010)

Matt folks are never hard up for cash when they are cold. 

If you are sold out with cash in hand why would even worry about "folks on the phone say".

If anything if you are sold out, you're to cheap.Raise your price some and see what happens?

Do you have 80$ Nike shoes?


----------



## Bowtie (Feb 14, 2010)

I sell maybe 4-6 cords per year on the side. My price is firm at 150$ for a heaped 8ft bed pickup load, and is seasoned 1 year on my property. Its always ash, hackberry, hedge, and mulberry unless they ask otherwise. 

I deliver and stack if I dont have to carry it. If they dont want to pay that price, I just keep it and burn it. We all know how hard of work it is to process firewood from start to finish, and Im not gonna do it for free. I usually turn down several people because I only sell it if the situation is right. If they try to bargain on price, the conversation is over.


----------



## mattmc2003 (Feb 14, 2010)

its always red oak by the way. i did have 100 on the truckload but never got a call for a long time. i know folks a county over from here that sell the same amount for 135 or more and always move a lot of wood. but they have been at it for years. but where i live and have my truck at its a little lower class if you know what i mean. i may try movin my truck around some more. i plan on making signs and flyers for next year. try to step it up a little.


----------



## teatersroad (Feb 14, 2010)

mattmc2003 said:


> its always red oak by the way. i did have 100 on the truckload but never got a call for a long time. i know folks a county over from here that sell the same amount for 135 or more and always move a lot of wood. but they have been at it for years. but where i live and have my truck at its a little lower class if you know what i mean. i may try movin my truck around some more. i plan on making signs and flyers for next year. try to step it up a little.



Advertise. Craigslist, feedstores, the like. Make it look professional, as it is. My impression around here is a parked truckload doesn't move too well (warmest winter in years doesn't help) You're doing right though, don't sweat the insults of bargain hunters. I split, deliver, and stack for good folks.. so I can feel good.


----------



## Mad Professor (Feb 14, 2010)

I've sold wood since I was 12, $35 a cord, dry hardwood delivered back then.


----------



## willis09r (Feb 14, 2010)

Matt,
I just put some serious time on your 460 today and wanted to thank you
again. I couldn't be happier with it!


----------



## rms61moparman (Feb 14, 2010)

Matt,

I'll take a double load. Have cash in hand will see you tomorrow afternoon!LOL


Mike


----------



## Fish (Feb 14, 2010)

teatersroad said:


> Advertise. Craigslist, feedstores, the like. Make it look professional, as it is. My impression around here is a parked truckload doesn't move too well (warmest winter in years doesn't help) You're doing right though, don't sweat the insults of bargain hunters. I split, deliver, and stack for good folks.. so I can feel good.



Not the warmest of winters here in the east. the southeast either.


----------



## huskystihl (Feb 14, 2010)

Sales are in the crapper this year with so many people out of work from the big 3 in my area. While I wont fault anybody trying to put food on the table it's ran prices in the ground and killed my winter cash flow. I see guys delivering cords of hardwood for $60. I'm currently setting on about 100 cords or so that I just stopped trying to sell. We all know what goes into making a cord of wood and the expense of the equipment to do it so if I can't get a decent price i'll keep it or give it to the less fortunate. Oh and just to see a supposed $60 cord of oak I had a guy bring me on out to the shop, man was that funny, guy pullled in a f150 with a cap and had it stacked which the wood was freshly cut and was 3/4 soft maple not oak and you should have seen his face when I told him to throw it in the 30ft high pile I had split. I then proceeded to tell him that 90% of the people out there wouldn't know oak from sasafrass but i'm not one of them and that while theres nothing wrong with keeping prices decent he would be out of business with a breakdown in his old truck and $60 hardly provides any profit at all.


----------



## REJ2 (Feb 14, 2010)

A couple years ago my supplier went from $70 for a 8 foot bed pick-up load to $140. I then decided to cut myself because my FIL has plenty of good wood to be had. That said I wouldnt sell mine for $140. There is some honest effort in a pick-up load that is split. REJ2


----------



## teatersroad (Feb 14, 2010)

Fish said:


> Not the warmest of winters here in the east. the southeast either.



So I've seen in the news.. sorry, I did mean locally. Haven't cought any of the olympics yet, but I can imagine the slush of El Nino


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 14, 2010)

I sell some on the side, and burn the rest. I sell mine for $175 per cord, $105 per half, and $75 per face. Actual cubic feet are next to the measurments above, to stay within the boundaries of Ohio law.
I own a 1 ton dump truck, and do not stack. Around here, those are the highest prices there are, and I have no trouble getting them. My ad on Craigslist does my talking, and people recognize that I know the business by my ad. I also educate the consumer on EAB law in Ohio, I separate my species (for customer preference), and educate them on those specific species. May sound a bit silly, but the more that I can educate those folks in what they are buying- whether it be from me or someone else, the better.
I'll be honest, I haven't gotten any calls telling me that my prices are high, but every once in a while I get the "I'll call you back, I have another guy I have to call."
May sound a bit cocky, but I know my product and know what I sell. My wood (Ash, Cherry, Locust), is clean and dry as it gets. I always get complimented on my service because the wood quality is 100%, I show up on time, and I back up the quality and volume that I sell.
Sometimes after I dump, I get the "Is all that mine, I didn't get that much when I bought from such and such." I give them what they pay for, and it didn't take me long to figure out that most consumers wouldn't know what a true cord was, if it were stacked in front of them.
I used to get aggravated at the guys selling a cord of seasoned wood for $110-$120 delivered, but don't anymore. They may sell more than me, but there is no way that my time, equipment costs, and labor are worth $100 a cord. I do enough business to keep me happy, and keep my customers happy.
The folks that I generally sell to, aren't high volume users. Mostly, they are the folks that will burn a truck load a year, just because they like the look and smell of it in their fireplace (which is why I am out of Cherry).


----------



## huskystihl (Feb 14, 2010)

procarbine2k1 said:


> I sell some on the side, and burn the rest. I sell mine for $175 per cord, $105 per half, and $75 per face. Actual cubic feet are next to the measurments above, to stay within the boundaries of Ohio law.
> I own a 1 ton dump truck, and do not stack. Around here, those are the highest prices there are, and I have no trouble getting them. My ad on Craigslist does my talking, and people recognize that I know the business by my ad. I also educate the consumer on EAB law in Ohio, I separate my species (for customer preference), and educate them on those specific species. May sound a bit silly, but the more that I can educate those folks in what they are buying- whether it be from me or someone else, the better.
> I'll be honest, I haven't gotten any calls telling me that my prices are high, but every once in a while I get the "I'll call you back, I have another guy I have to call."
> May sound a bit cocky, but I know my product and know what I sell. My wood (Ash, Cherry, Locust), is clean and dry as it gets. I always get complimented on my service because the wood quality is 100%, I show up on time, and I back up the quality and volume that I sell.
> ...



I agree, i'm not giving it away either. Not sure where your at in ohio but in my parts there is 10 ads in local papers every night for truckloads delivered for 60-75 bucks. The problem is like you said most people use it for cold nights and don't need or understand a cord of wood so all they see is the price. I have my regulars who have bought from me for years but the prices have caused me to call it quits on marketing my pile.


----------



## indiansprings (Feb 14, 2010)

The best advertisng we have is word of mouth. Then we put out professionally made flyers in the feed stores, country stores and restraunts, get all the business we can stand. The key is what has mentioned before on this thread is give them their money's worth and sell good clean wood.


----------



## pinesfarm (Feb 14, 2010)

i sold about 30 cord this year delivered then only complaint ive gotten so far was some pieces being so big after split but im correcting that for next year and trying to split a little smaller but whats the point of handling so much wood when it burns so quickly but were a service provider and have to give the customer what they want

right now im running an add on craigslist for 80 bucks a seasoned load picked up just trying to move the last few cord to make room for my growing green pile and my window of opportunity is shortly closing around here its starting to get into the 40s they are saying 50s next week


----------



## roncoinc (Feb 14, 2010)

I sold a cord of DRY ,,not seasoned but DRY,,bark falling off dry,,oak maple and cherry mixed this week because i could use the money..
ordinarally i wouldnt do this because it is TO damn much work for one person to do as a side income..Then i do a REAL cord of wood,found customers after stacking measure avg 135 to 140 cf..
cant drop price unless you want to LOSE money,not much profit in small time cutting anyway..if i cant get $250 for two year dry i aint selling any more !!


----------



## roncoinc (Feb 14, 2010)

pinesfarm said:


> i sold about 30 cord this year delivered then only complaint ive gotten so far was some pieces being so big after split but im correcting that for next year and trying to split a little smaller but whats the point of handling so much wood when it burns so quickly but were a service provider and have to give the customer what they want
> 
> right now im running an add on craigslist for 80 bucks a seasoned load picked up just trying to move the last few cord to make room for my growing green pile and my window of opportunity is shortly closing around here its starting to get into the 40s they are saying 50s next week



You know what happens with that ????
if you split small enough you can turn a cord of wood into 1 1/2 cords !!
even better,,cut it 16 inches and when they see what you dump they will be ASTOUNDED !!!! i hate that but when i am asked to do that it is extra work for me,a LOT of extra work and i have to be compensated..
I have found up here the best time to sell is july and august,,and if you have DRY then you can get the best price..


----------



## flushcut (Feb 14, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> The best advertisng we have is word of mouth. Then we put out professionally made flyers in the feed stores, country stores and restraunts, get all the business we can stand. The key is what has mentioned before on this thread is give them their money's worth and sell good clean wood.


:agree2: I could not agree more. I have been selling wood on a small scale since I was 19 and with word of mouth advertising I went from two cords a year to thirty cords. Next year I hope to hit the big time with sixty with the help of paper ads. I have never had a problem getting $95 a face or $250 a cord delivered and stacking is an extra $20 per face (stacking fee waived for seniors).


----------



## JohnnyBoy1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

mattmc2003 said:


> but also what i've noticed is that these people never ever buy. no matter if i bargain with them or not. i've had them deal me down and say they'll call right back with directions and they never do. i've never once sold a load to a bargainer no matter how far i came down or what i did. i have an 83 chevy longbed half ton. i put enough load on it that you can't see cars behind you with the mirror. usually it works out to about a little over half cord. and i sell a load for 80 to 85 bucks or two for 150



i sell the same way you do, as a side income to my primary job. I was nowhere near prepared this year with all the customers i've had call after these snows started hitting us. I've probably sold the same amount you have, around 5 or 6 cord, and pretty much the same price as you (which i find very cool and interesting). I tell people $80 per fullsize pickup load, $150 for two or a full cord. The thing with me is i didnt have a wood splitter until late this season and then i didnt have much of a place to cut on until a local farmer told me he's got around 20 acres he wants cleared here and there! best part of that deal is all i have to do is leave the stumps two feet high so he can see them when mowing his hay fields, and just haul the wood i want out, he said leave the brush lay and he would push it up with a tractor when he got around to it! I couldnt do any better of a deal than that. The next upcoming winter i will be ready! anywho, things i find funny with people is the price for 50% of them is never low enough, some people dont want anything except a certain type of hardwood (oak, hickory, etc.) but i dont sell pine or other trash wood unless they specifically ask for it anyways, i sell a mix of oak, hickory, maple, ash and so on. some folks dont like dark spots in the wood, i've had em say "bugs live in there!" lol, and then the funniest thing i find is around here A LOOOOT of people do not want small logs in their wood, im talking logs 3" or 4" in diameter! but they wont have a problem with it if you just split it once. idk, but all in all i enjoy being outdoors, i dont mind the work involved, it keeps me going and the extra money helps alot.


----------



## dh1984 (Feb 14, 2010)

REJ2 said:


> A couple years ago my supplier went from $70 for a 8 foot bed pick-up load to $140. I then decided to cut myself because my FIL has plenty of good wood to be had. That said I wouldnt sell mine for $140. There is some honest effort in a pick-up load that is split. REJ2



well i take and hand bust mine and sell it for 45 bucks a rick and i had 4 people come and buy it. but one person wanted me to drop it to 20 bucks a rick. and i told him i couldn't do it with the price of gas and bar oil and plus the time in busting it. but i told him if i can't get 45 a rick then i won't sell it i'll burn it my self. and he got plum dang mad at me because i wouldn't drop the price on the wood and it was seaoned and covered for about 6 months. and ready to burn with no water or anything could get to it. and he still calls. and see if i'm goin to drop the price for him and i told the price is the price and i leave it to it too and then he hangs up on me lol. but i been doin pretty good for this being my first year and all


----------



## roncoinc (Feb 14, 2010)

I had a customer ask me if the wood had any "mold" on it....
uh,,,,,,,never called back


----------



## dh1984 (Feb 14, 2010)

lol i heard that


----------



## flushcut (Feb 14, 2010)

roncoinc said:


> I had a customer ask me if the wood had any "mold" on it....
> uh,,,,,,,never called back



Dude was fishing to see if it was kiln dried or something like that to kill all germs. I get that from time to time in the northern burbs where the money is and paranoia about germs usually from a young mother.


----------



## indiansprings (Feb 14, 2010)

Be careful it can turn into more work than you want it tool.lol We did it as extra spending money for the boys the last couple of years, three years ago around 40 cord, last year a little over 60 and this year well we're right at 224 cord, hoping we can hit 250 just to say we did it once, but I'm gang tired of cuttin wood, at least for this year.


----------



## dh1984 (Feb 14, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> Be careful it can turn into more work than you want it tool.lol We did it as extra spending money for the boys the last couple of years, three years ago around 40 cord, last year a little over 60 and this year well we're right at 224 cord, hoping we can hit 250 just to say we did it once, but I'm gang tired of cuttin wood, at least for this year.




lol i heard that indian but i got a question every one is saling by the cord but how many ricks is in a cord and how much do they go for


----------



## rms61moparman (Feb 14, 2010)

dh1984 said:


> well i take and hand bust mine and sell it for 45 bucks a rick and i had 4 people come and buy it. but one person wanted me to drop it to 20 bucks a rick. and i told him i couldn't do it with the price of gas and bar oil and plus the time in busting it. but i told him if i can't get 45 a rick then i won't sell it i'll burn it my self. and he got plum dang mad at me because i wouldn't drop the price on the wood and it was seaoned and covered for about 6 months. and ready to burn with no water or anything could get to it. and he still calls. and see if i'm goin to drop the price for him and i told the price is the price and i leave it to it too and then he hangs up on me lol. but i been doin pretty good for this being my first year and all




Next time he calls tell him $60.00 a rick take it or leave it!!!
Then let him haggle you down to $50.00.

I learned that trick a LONG time ago.
When they start trying to talk you down, start going up instead!


Mike


----------



## flushcut (Feb 14, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> Next time he calls tell him $60.00 a rick take it or leave it!!!
> Then let him haggle you down to $50.00.
> 
> I learned that trick a LONG time ago.
> ...



I like it. I would send a rep but I can only send one per post or something. I think that is the same technique they use on pawnstars.


----------



## roncoinc (Feb 14, 2010)

dh1984 said:


> lol i heard that indian but i got a question every one is saling by the cord but how many ricks is in a cord and how much do they go for



What the hell is a "rick" ???
A cord of wood is 128 cubic feet...ideally a solid piece of wood..
impossable so we figure a tightly stacked pile equalling roughly 128 cubic feet.. if math is not your strong point figure four foot wide by four foot high by eight foot long...
up here,,DRY,not "seasoned" is worth more than $225 a cord,,that changes due to oil prices and demand.. and thats a LOT of work to get it delivered to the customer for a part time cutter..if you have to drive your pickup 1/2 cord at a time twenty miles to deliver and twenty miles back and do that twice to deliver a cord,thats eighty miles total and and take a day loading and unloading twice, plus all the work to get the wood..not worth it..


----------



## dumbarky (Feb 14, 2010)

dh1984 said:


> lol i heard that indian but i got a question every one is saling by the cord but how many ricks is in a cord and how much do they go for



Cord is two ricks in Arkansas and I'm Pretty sure Tennessee also. A cord of wood by definition is 4 feet tall by 16 feet long ranked and stowed. This definition from the Arkansas Democrat Gazette. Where I live in North Arkansas we sell wood by the rick 4 feet tall and 8 feet long. Usually priced around $40 for stove wood 18 inches long per rick (half cord). I sell mostly furnace wood for $50 22-24 inches long per rick (half cord). Get more business than I what and have never advertised. Been doing it for about 17-18 years never had any complaints that I listen to or took seriously. If they don't like my prices they can get it somewhere else. I don't cut wood for free too dangerous & time consuming, way too much overhead, one tire blowout and your looking at $100 plus to repair. I just do it because it helps clean up my farm and I hate pushing down timber and burning it for nothing. Plus the timber prices in our area are in the crapper right now and so on.


----------



## indiansprings (Feb 14, 2010)

How many ricks in a cord? Come on now, 2 ricks or face cord 24" long 4 feet high and 8 feet long, shorter the wood the more rick it takes. 16 and 18" wood they get three rick or face cord. Don't imagine it's any different where you live. The sad part here as I've stated before is that good split oak only brings 35.00 per rick, or 70.00 per cord 48" wide, 48" tall 8 feet long.
Many of our customers buy by the rick, with the economy the way it is instead of by the cord, even though for the shorter wood buyers they would get an additional rick for the money. We'll have one customer that has bought in excess of 35 cords or 70 rick 24" wood for his Hardy, heats around 4500-5000 sq ft uninsulated shop he uses as a tractor repair shop. Cheaper than 2.00 gallon propane.


----------



## spacemule (Feb 14, 2010)

Firewood is one of the most underpaid jobs out there. You have


an expensive vehicle that gets conisderable wear and tear from banging around the woods
an expensive saw that gets considerable wear and tear from cutting the timber
your body that gets considerable wear and tear from the strenuous work
the value of the trees processed

Add all that up, and you are not too high by any means. And, as others have said, if you are selling what you cut, you may be too cheap.


----------



## flushcut (Feb 14, 2010)

dumbarky said:


> Cord is two ricks in Arkansas and I'm Pretty sure Tennessee also. A cord of wood by definition is 4 feet tall by 16 feet long ranked and stowed. This definition from the Arkansas Democrat Gazette. Where I live in North Arkansas we sell wood by the rick 4 feet tall and 8 feet long. Usually priced around $40 for stove wood 18 inches long per rick (half cord). I sell mostly furnace wood for $50 22-24 inches long per rick (half cord). Get more business than I what and have never advertised. Been doing it for about 17-18 years never had any complaints that I listen to or took seriously. If they don't like my prices they can get it somewhere else. I don't cut wood for free too dangerous & time consuming, way too much overhead, one tire blowout and your looking at $100 plus to repair. I just do it because it helps clean up my farm and I hate pushing down timber and burning it for nothing. Plus the timber prices in our area are in the crapper right now and so on.


 It goes to show that a cord is not a cord. In wisco a cord is 4x4x8 foot and a face cord is 4x8 foot by 16 inches and a rick is a bundle of split wood about 18 inches in diameter.


----------



## teatersroad (Feb 14, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> How many ricks in a cord? Come on now,...



well. with all respect, I don't think "come on now". rick and face cord aren't really in the vernacular of the PNW. Might hold true for other parts of the country too. Cord, easy. Half cord, quarter cord even. 



"Skookum' is. y'all know that word? Think it's Chinook for damned fine or the like


----------



## dh1984 (Feb 14, 2010)

dumbarky said:


> Cord is two ricks in Arkansas and I'm Pretty sure Tennessee also. A cord of wood by definition is 4 feet tall by 16 feet long ranked and stowed. This definition from the Arkansas Democrat Gazette. Where I live in North Arkansas we sell wood by the rick 4 feet tall and 8 feet long. Usually priced around $40 for stove wood 18 inches long per rick (half cord). I sell mostly furnace wood for $50 22-24 inches long per rick (half cord). Get more business than I what and have never advertised. Been doing it for about 17-18 years never had any complaints that I listen to or took seriously. If they don't like my prices they can get it somewhere else. I don't cut wood for free too dangerous & time consuming, way too much overhead, one tire blowout and your looking at $100 plus to repair. I just do it because it helps clean up my farm and I hate pushing down timber and burning it for nothing. Plus the timber prices in our area are in the crapper right now and so on.




oh ok thanks every one on telling how big a cord is i'll take and start stacking it like that and just keep a couple of ricks separated to sell to the ones that don't won't a full cord of wood


----------



## copperdoc1 (Feb 14, 2010)

The easiest way I have found to sell a load is to swing by the gas station with a breadbasket load on the truck as soon as I get done cutting. By the time the truck is full of gas, Im usually on my way to dump it at somebodys house. My wood buggy is an old 4x4 dodge dakota. 1 heaping load dumped whereever you want it for 50 bucks. Its been a busy year.


----------



## roncoinc (Feb 14, 2010)

dumbarky said:


> Cord is two ricks in Arkansas and I'm Pretty sure Tennessee also. A cord of wood by definition is 4 feet tall by 16 feet long ranked and stowed. This definition from the Arkansas Democrat Gazette. Where I live in North Arkansas we sell wood by the rick 4 feet tall and 8 feet long. Usually priced around $40 for stove wood 18 inches long per rick (half cord). I sell mostly furnace wood for $50 22-24 inches long per rick (half cord). Get more business than I what and have never advertised. Been doing it for about 17-18 years never had any complaints that I listen to or took seriously. If they don't like my prices they can get it somewhere else. I don't cut wood for free too dangerous & time consuming, way too much overhead, one tire blowout and your looking at $100 plus to repair. I just do it because it helps clean up my farm and I hate pushing down timber and burning it for nothing. Plus the timber prices in our area are in the crapper right now and so on.



SO,, a "rick" is 64 cubic feet of wood ??
OR,, a 1/2 cord ?? ok..


" A cord of wood by definition is 4 feet tall by 16 feet long ranked and stowed. "
OK,,how wide ?? two foot wide would be that 1/2 cord,thats fair..
darned if i know what "ranked and stowed" is ! LOL !!

" Where I live in North Arkansas we sell wood by the rick 4 feet tall and 8 feet long. Usually priced around $40 for stove wood 18 inches long per rick (half cord). " that is NOT a 1/2 cord..that is 48 cubic feet,a 1/2 cord is 64 cubic feet..so on a full cord they are losing 32 cubic feet..take that away from 128 cubic feet and that leaves 96 cubic feet of wood !! almost 1/3 a cord short..
BTW: a "cord" of wood by definition IS 128 cubic feet..period..


" The Arkansas Bureau of Standards has imposed precise regulations, which stipulate that all firewood sold in the state must meet standard measurement requirements and must be sold only as a cord, fractional parts of a cord, or in terms of cubic feet. A cord is 128 cubic feet of firewood. To be sure you have a cord, stack and measure the wood. To be sure you have a properly stacked cord, the wood should measure:
• 4 feet wide, 4 feet high, and 8 feet long (4 X 4 X 8 = 128); or 
• 2 feet wide, 4 feet high and 16 feet long (2 X 4 X 16 = 128). "

http://ag.arkansas.gov/newsroom/index.php?do:newsDetail=1&news_id=279

any questions ???
arkansas does NOT recognise a "rick" only "cord"..


----------



## roncoinc (Feb 14, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> How many ricks in a cord? Come on now, 2 ricks or face cord 24" long 4 feet high and 8 feet long, shorter the wood the more rick it takes. 16 and 18" wood they get three rick or face cord. Don't imagine it's any different where you live. The sad part here as I've stated before is that good split oak only brings 35.00 per rick, or 70.00 per cord 48" wide, 48" tall 8 feet long.
> Many of our customers buy by the rick, with the economy the way it is instead of by the cord, even though for the shorter wood buyers they would get an additional rick for the money. We'll have one customer that has bought in excess of 35 cords or 70 rick 24" wood for his Hardy, heats around 4500-5000 sq ft uninsulated shop he uses as a tractor repair shop. Cheaper than 2.00 gallon propane.



Most wood is purchased by the cord although nationally, there is a trend toward selling firewood by weight and by small bundle. However, a cord is the accepted unit of measure.

" A standard cord is 128 cubic feet (Figure 1). This may be 4 feet by 4 feet by 8 feet or 4 feet by 2 feet by 16 feet or any other combination yielding 128 cubic feet. A measure of one-third or one-half cord commonly has been called a "rick," although a rick is really only a pile of wood "

.
http://extension.missouri.edu/publications/DisplayPub.aspx?P=G5450

Cmon now ??? yup,,even MO recognises "cord" or cubic feet as the ONLY legal measurment of firewood..even MO says a "rick" is only a "pile" of wood 
before posting local legends or customs research a little..there is only ONE accepted manner of selling firewood in the US,, that is by the " cubic" foot..


----------



## mattmc2003 (Feb 14, 2010)

95 percent of my load is nice split pieces. almost no small rounds. always red oak. its always quality stuff. i don't advertise falsely. almost all the people that bargain or say too high ask what kind of wood it is. which tells me they don't know much about it anyway. i have delivered four loads in one day with a helper for two of them. the first two loads were 22 miles one way and the second two were 12 miles. we busted our tails that day. the old chevy ate twenty gallons total that day.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 14, 2010)

Bowtie said:


> I sell maybe 4-6 cords per year on the side. My price is firm at 150$ for a heaped 8ft bed pickup load, and is seasoned 1 year on my property. Its always ash, hackberry, hedge, and mulberry unless they ask otherwise.
> 
> I deliver and stack if I dont have to carry it. If they dont want to pay that price, I just keep it and burn it. We all know how hard of work it is to process firewood from start to finish, and Im not gonna do it for free. I usually turn down several people because I only sell it if the situation is right. If they try to bargain on price, the conversation is over.



I can't even get $100 a pickup truckload, mounded up like my avatar. That's 75 cubic feet of split, dry hardwood, unloaded and stacked. Around here, people are too lazy to burn it and both propane and natural gas are too cheap to buy. I am helpless.


----------



## indiansprings (Feb 14, 2010)

The legal definition is exactly why they get a minimun of cord when we sell in Missouri has the same legal definition. That's why when the order a cord of word they get at least 3 rick or face cord of 16-18" wood and two in they order 24-28" wood. Very few people here order by the cord, it's usually in "ricks". I believe there is far more value in selling wood than money, it's been an interesting season, have taught four boys the value of work, they don't need too, mommy and daddy could give them anything they wanted and spoiled them when they were little, but I figure if I can teach them to work at 14, 16, 16 and 17 then they'll do all right in life. They don't carouse around and raise hell, they are too tired, they go sleep early as well, they're saving money for college, learning the value of a dollar and spending time with family in the great outdoors rather than sitting on their azzes in front of a TV or video game. I'll damn sure guarantee for their weight and size they are as stout and in as good as shape as any of the weight room jockeys, the two that play basketball have stamina like the coach hasn't seen.
Any one of them can hand file a chain or use the grinder, it has motivated every one of them to be a good student and pursue something easier when they get older, not that there's anything wrong being in the wood business, there's easier ways to make a living. I hope they raise their kids the same way.


----------



## teatersroad (Feb 14, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> The legal definition is exactly why they get a minimun of cord when we sell in Missouri has the same legal definition. That's why when the order a cord of word they get at least 3 rick or face cord of 16-18" wood and two in they order 24-28" wood. Very few people here order by the cord, it's usually in "ricks". I believe there is far more value in selling wood than money, it's been an interesting season, have taught four boys the value of work, they don't need too, mommy and daddy could give them anything they wanted and spoiled them when they were little, but I figure if I can teach them to work at 14, 16, 16 and 17 then they'll do all right in life. They don't carouse around and raise hell, they are too tired, they go sleep early as well, they're saving money for college, learning the value of a dollar and spending time with family in the great outdoors rather than sitting on their azzes in front of a TV or video game. I'll damn sure guarantee for their weight and size they are as stout and in as good as shape as any of the weight room jockeys, the two that play basketball have stamina like the coach hasn't seen.
> Any one of them can hand file a chain or use the grinder, it has motivated every one of them to be a good student and pursue something easier when they get older, not that there's anything wrong being in the wood business, there's easier ways to make a living. I hope they raise their kids the same way.



good for you on all that. The point of contention was little more meaningless. weights and measure of a cord of wood. universally stops at _something like_ 4'x4'x8' tightly stacked. rick and bundles and the like don't figure here.


----------



## BigHungryDewees (Feb 14, 2010)

*Advertising:*

As far as the advertising goes... 

I use Craigslist starting in September (seems early, but there's always people itching to start burning at the first cold snap). Make sure you post a pic or two of your load so the customer can visualize better. Emphasize "*seasoned*" and "*measured accurately*". Remember to refresh your listing when necessary.

I use local newspaper classified ad where necessary ($20 or so to list is worth it) ...

>Week before Christmas.
>When you see a snow storm or cold snap approaching in the forecast. Get your ad in a 4 or 5 days ahead of time if you can b/c usually you pay for 5 to 7 days for an ad.

Pic of a fat cord I sold earlier this year. I usually stack just a tad less.
<a href="http://s215.photobucket.com/albums/cc123/BigHungryDewees/Wood%20Cutting/?action=view&current=017-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc123/BigHungryDewees/Wood%20Cutting/017-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Walt41 (Feb 14, 2010)

I sell seasoned perfect red oak and have it for $100/lot. I have a good location and get customers just driving by. I do not deliver anymore and I do not negotiate. My "lots" are just over a face cord. I never use any terms like ric, cord or face cord with customers because everyone wants to be an "expert" or knows one who wants to throw their 2 cents in.
My sign is very rough but effective it says "this wood lot for sale $100 cash, as is, where is, not negotiable, please save all stories of hardship etc for your pastor. Call ......for arrangements".
I realize I am limiting my market but wood is a supplimental business for me and I really enjoy watching people cram oak in minivans, trunks and backseats. Mabye I will post pics next time I get a funny one.


----------



## KansasTom (Feb 14, 2010)

Haven't sold any on the side yet, being it is my first year at cutting wood since I moved into my in-laws old house in July(learning the hard way to get ahead on my stack). But, considering the amount of work/time that goes into it, consumables(gas, bar oil, chains), and wear and tear on the saw/splitter/truck, it doesn't seem like $70-90 a truck load(pretty much the going rate in this area) leaves much room for your profit.


----------



## roncoinc (Feb 14, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> The legal definition is exactly why they get a minimun of cord when we sell in Missouri has the same legal definition. That's why when the order a cord of word they get at least 3 rick or face cord of 16-18" wood and two in they order 24-28" wood. Very few people here order by the cord, it's usually in "ricks". I believe there is far more value in selling wood than money, it's been an interesting season, have taught four boys the value of work, they don't need too, mommy and daddy could give them anything they wanted and spoiled them when they were little, but I figure if I can teach them to work at 14, 16, 16 and 17 then they'll do all right in life. They don't carouse around and raise hell, they are too tired, they go sleep early as well, they're saving money for college, learning the value of a dollar and spending time with family in the great outdoors rather than sitting on their azzes in front of a TV or video game. I'll damn sure guarantee for their weight and size they are as stout and in as good as shape as any of the weight room jockeys, the two that play basketball have stamina like the coach hasn't seen.
> Any one of them can hand file a chain or use the grinder, it has motivated every one of them to be a good student and pursue something easier when they get older, not that there's anything wrong being in the wood business, there's easier ways to make a living. I hope they raise their kids the same way.



AS long as you deal honestly and give a good value and get properly compensated for your labor there is nothing wrong with that..
bringing the young ones up that way and and helping them get used to an "honest" work ethic is the best thing you can do for them !!
sounds like you have your hands full and you are being a "great" mentor to the boys..sounds like you are doing a fine job man,,kids " nowa days" need more people like you to show them the value of good honest work..
the honesty in your firewood selling also teaches them financial responsability..GOOD for you !

My thing was not to diss on anybody for what they sold wood for but to show what the manner was that firewood was measured by..
If you feel sellers and buyers should both get a good deal then you should sell by what the state recognises as the standard measurment of firewood..
tell the customer ,educate the customer,,let them know that there IS a standard and YOU follow it ! dont let them get ripped off by somebody else and they will be greatfull for the little effort it takes you..
we work TO hard to sell an honest amount of firewood,,i hate it when somebody sell a "truck load" or "rick" or whatever they call it it and the customer spends more on them when they could have got an honest amount from me for less money..
so for all you guys that work hard and sell honest,,,good for you..!


----------



## OhioGregg (Feb 14, 2010)

I have been selling fire wood the last couple years, on the side sort of thing.
I just sold the last I had for this year, I burn wood myself also.

I just sell to friends, and they pick it up also. I just been getting $100 for a full cord. If I had a good delivery method, I might try that, but would have to get more for it.

I have sold 10 cords that way each of the last 2 years. I guess I'm going to have to try and get more done in the future.

It started out that a friend was short of wood, and asked if I had any he could buy. I said sure, then word just kinda spread amongst mutual friends.
Now I can't keep up..lol

Just have to work harder I guess.


Gregg,


----------



## clearance (Feb 14, 2010)

spacemule said:


> Firewood is one of the most underpaid jobs out there. You have
> 
> 
> an expensive vehicle that gets conisderable wear and tear from banging around the woods
> ...



Smartest thing you have ever said here Space.


----------



## dumbarky (Feb 14, 2010)

*Clearing up what I said earlier*

Ok so here it is. We sell wood in my area like this. Widow X calls and says I need a rick of wood. The only question I ask is stove or furnace. Now I instinctively know stove wood is 18" long is stove and 24" long is furnace. But I always ask first, one guy has a soapstone stove and buys only 16" wood (rare). Anyway Widow X expects a 4' X 8' stack of wood in the correct length for her application. Now I also know that the correct measurement a cord of wood is 128 cuft, but thats is not what she asked for. She asked for a locally slanged *RICK*. Which in hillbilly (northern AR) stands for 4' X 8' stack of wood in the length of your choice. I'm not trying to argue that I'm right, but the manner in which we sell wood in my area. I'm one of the handful of people left that cut wood to sell. Most have died off or quit to do something easier or with a greater return on investment. I still do it because I like it. It also gives me a chance to involve both my kids in something that I hope will teach them a good work ethic and respect for people who actually work. Now being that said I would not pick this for a career for anyone full time, but it helps me fill in some gaps in income. I used to sell 125 plus rick a year, but since the town nearby got natural gas I might do 50 now. This has been a really cold winter so far so I expect to run out of seasoned wood soon and do more business next year. Global Warming LOL.


----------



## roncoinc (Feb 14, 2010)

Wood Doctor said:


> I can't even get $100 a pickup truckload, mounded up like my avatar. That's 75 cubic feet of split, dry hardwood, unloaded and stacked. Around here, people are too lazy to burn it and both propane and natural gas are too cheap to buy. I am helpless.



Thats nowhere near 75 cubic feet..
this truckload was stacked and came up to 62 cubic feet..a lot more than in the truck in your avatar..maybe i stack tighter than you ??







notice it is a long bed,notice wood piled higher than the roof,notice the bark falling off.to get a real 1/2 cord in a 8ft bed you have to stack it..


----------



## BigHungryDewees (Feb 14, 2010)

I was a little off topic earlier...

I sold about 7 cords two years ago. 15 cords last year. About 30 cords this year. At this rate, I've got my work cut out for next year. (Just me and it's a side business).

$200 seasoned cord (delivered and stacked)
$100 half (same)

Another pic or two... 

<a href="http://s215.photobucket.com/albums/cc123/BigHungryDewees/Wood%20Cutting/?action=view&current=m_92470b84a6b36f0c993001d01281d17d.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc123/BigHungryDewees/Wood%20Cutting/m_92470b84a6b36f0c993001d01281d17d.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s215.photobucket.com/albums/cc123/BigHungryDewees/Wood%20Cutting/?action=view&current=m_ef6dfb6ae9a2216869b12ec979e8356c.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc123/BigHungryDewees/Wood%20Cutting/m_ef6dfb6ae9a2216869b12ec979e8356c.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## roncoinc (Feb 14, 2010)

BigHungryDewees said:


> As far as the advertising goes...
> 
> I use Craigslist starting in September (seems early, but there's always people itching to start burning at the first cold snap). Make sure you post a pic or two of your load so the customer can visualize better. Emphasize "*seasoned*" and "*measured accurately*". Remember to refresh your listing when necessary.
> 
> ...



Man,,thats not even CLOSE to 128 cubic feet of wood..
if that trailer is 8 feet long and 6 feet wide and stacked two feet high thats only 2/3 of a cord..


----------



## dh1984 (Feb 14, 2010)

now ok how do you take and get the pictures in the postin when you post it i haven't figured that out yet so can someone tell me how to do that please


----------



## BigHungryDewees (Feb 14, 2010)

roncoinc said:


> Man,,thats not even CLOSE to 128 cubic feet of wood..
> if that trailer is 8 feet long and 6 feet wide and stacked two feet high thats only 2/3 of a cord..



It is. That load wound up being like 130 something or so cubic feet. I always measure when I stack. My customers are very happy.

I know it doesn't look like it, so I can see why you commented. It's a bigger trailer than it looks.


----------



## mattmc2003 (Feb 14, 2010)

the trailer pictured is very close to a cord if it isn't one. about ten feet long and six feet wide. prob about two feet high and tight stacked. if you throw on a big load on an eight foot bed you'll have half a cord.


----------



## teatersroad (Feb 14, 2010)

dumbarky said:


> ... but thats is not what she asked for. She asked for a locally slanged *RICK*. Which in hillbilly (northern AR) stands for 4' X 8' stack of wood in the length of your choice. I'm not trying to argue that I'm right, but the manner in which we sell wood in my area. LOL.



I'm with you completely. Just pointing out to someone else, it aint dumb for not knowing what a rick is here, or how you sell wood in Arkansas. If we get as good at splitting wood as we do at splitting hairs, we've got a helluva team here.

Saw a couple posts where folks were fitting 1/2 cords in an 8' bed. Don't figure, as with bags and a rack, a whole cord will fit just fine - '95 K2500. Though with Juniper that's nearly 3000#

regards


----------



## roncoinc (Feb 14, 2010)

BigHungryDewees said:


> It is. That load wound up being like 130 something or so cubic feet. I always measure when I stack. My customers are very happy.
> 
> I know it doesn't look like it, so I can see why you commented. It's a bigger trailer than it looks.



I was thinking 8 ft long by 6 ft wide by 1 1/2 foot high ?


----------



## dumbarky (Feb 14, 2010)

BigHungryDewees said:


> It is. That load wound up being like 130 something or so cubic feet. I always measure when I stack. My customers are very happy.
> 
> I know it doesn't look like it, so I can see why you commented. It's a bigger trailer than it looks.



looks like a full load to me. Don't pay any attention to him bet he forgot its Valentine's Day


----------



## BigHungryDewees (Feb 14, 2010)

mattmc2003 said:


> the trailer pictured is very close to a cord if it isn't one. about ten feet long and six feet wide. prob about two feet high and tight stacked. if you throw on a big load on an eight foot bed you'll have half a cord.



Thanks for backing me Matt. I'm not sure of the dimensions of the trailer off the top of my head but it does easily hold a cord. After selling a total of probably 50 something cords with that trailer, I've got it figured out by now.
Thanks

Here's another pic that may or may not seem more clear...

<a href="http://s215.photobucket.com/albums/cc123/BigHungryDewees/Wood%20Cutting/?action=view&current=016-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc123/BigHungryDewees/Wood%20Cutting/016-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## roncoinc (Feb 14, 2010)

teatersroad said:


> I'm with you completely. Just pointing out to someone else, it aint dumb for not knowing what a rick is here, or how you sell wood in Arkansas. If we get as good at splitting wood as we do at splitting hairs, we've got a helluva team here.
> 
> Saw a couple posts where folks were fitting 1/2 cords in an 8' bed. Don't figure, as with bags and a rack, a whole cord will fit just fine - '95 K2500. Though with Juniper that's nearly 3000#
> 
> regards



You saying you can fit a whole cord in a pickup with an 8 ft bed ??

see pic in my last post for less than a 1/2 cord and figur how high sides would be to hold a full cord 
now IF you stack it tight ?? i wouldnt do it on MY 3/4 ton either..


----------



## mattmc2003 (Feb 14, 2010)

seems like everyone wants to fight over how to sell it or what is what. the original question here was customer related anyway. but, my loads are half a cord at least. but no matter what they are measured, all i have is my truck with my phone number on it. no claims to size of load or nothin. they buy exactly what they see, so how could they possibly get cheated? they see it, call me, and get a price. then go from there. if they ask questions i'll answer truthfully. if not i deliver just the same.


----------



## teatersroad (Feb 14, 2010)

roncoinc said:


> You saying you can fit a whole cord in a pickup with an 8 ft bed ??
> 
> see pic in my last post for less than a 1/2 cord and figur how high sides would be to hold a full cord
> now IF you stack it tight ?? i wouldnt do it on MY 3/4 ton either..



That is stacked tight, like a cord. The bags helped a lot, and with me being more than a few miles from customers I need the capacity. But yes, a cord measure easy.

I'd prefer a trialer. That may be soon.

regards


----------



## BigHungryDewees (Feb 14, 2010)

mattmc2003 said:


> the trailer pictured is very close to a cord if it isn't one. about ten feet long and six feet wide. prob about two feet high and tight stacked. if you throw on a big load on an eight foot bed you'll have half a cord.



I went out and measured it...

6.5'x2'x14.5'

Another pic...

<a href="http://s215.photobucket.com/albums/cc123/BigHungryDewees/Wood%20Cutting/?action=view&current=m_1475d86acc844b3f309a4762baa74d29.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc123/BigHungryDewees/Wood%20Cutting/m_1475d86acc844b3f309a4762baa74d29.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## dumbarky (Feb 14, 2010)

teatersroad said:


> I'm with you completely. Just pointing out to someone else, it aint dumb for not knowing what a rick is here, or how you sell wood in Arkansas. If we get as good at splitting wood as we do at splitting hairs, we've got a helluva team here.
> 
> Saw a couple posts where folks were fitting 1/2 cords in an 8' bed. Don't figure, as with bags and a rack, a whole cord will fit just fine - '95 K2500. Though with Juniper that's nearly 3000#
> 
> regards



I have been cutting wood for so long now I can tell about how much I've got down by how many times I've filled up my saw. Before I split or stack it up. I used to haul on a flat bed 3/4 Chevy full load 128 cuft. Now thats a load. I may use the politically incorrect terms but none of my customers go without and they don't complain. One lady that now has natural gas says she misses burning my wood because her house is not as warm with gas, but they spent so much on Natural gas unit and got rid of wood furnace. I have some customers that have been buying from me for 10+ years one for 15.


----------



## mattmc2003 (Feb 14, 2010)

if you stacked it tight about 3 and a half feet high you'd have a cord in an 8 foot bed.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Feb 14, 2010)

dh1984 said:


> well i take and hand bust mine and sell it for 45 bucks a rick and i had 4 people come and buy it. but one person wanted me to drop it to 20 bucks a rick. and i told him i couldn't do it with the price of gas and bar oil and plus the time in busting it. but i told him if i can't get 45 a rick then i won't sell it i'll burn it my self. and *he got plum dang mad at me because i wouldn't drop the price on the wood* and it was seaoned and covered for about 6 months. and ready to burn with no water or anything could get to it. and he still calls. and see if i'm goin to drop the price for him and i told the price is the price and i leave it to it too and then he hangs up on me lol. but i been doin pretty good for this being my first year and all



That's the guy that the price just went up by $20 on. If he still doesn't want it he can go pound salt...... maybe that'll keep him warm a while.

We don't work real hard on it and I pay the boys. I have roughly $50 a cord in it after gas, eats, oils, a little for the saws and them. I wont sell for less than $225 a cord. The profit is my take on it after splitting, stacking, storing and everything else that goes into a cord of wood. Delivery is extra as well as stacking for the customer. You will never get away from those types of calls that think think "the wood was free how come you want so much?" The reason I don't give it away is my expenses and storing it most of the year didn't come free. 

It is a side line. It makes a bit of extra cash right before christmas. My kids enjoy Christmas as much as the next set of kids. If he doesn't want it for my price someone else will.


----------



## rmotoman (Feb 14, 2010)

I sold 6 cords this year and bought a splitter. Sold most of it in October for $60 per rick.


----------



## BigHungryDewees (Feb 14, 2010)

That Gator's pushin about a half cord. Ha Ha ... But seriously, those things are a life saver. 

PS (I usually don't deliver like that)

Another pic. (not even a half cord. gave the load to friend)

<a href="http://s215.photobucket.com/albums/cc123/BigHungryDewees/Wood%20Cutting/?action=view&current=m_7760396269ee6e0132418bd76f639482.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc123/BigHungryDewees/Wood%20Cutting/m_7760396269ee6e0132418bd76f639482.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## roncoinc (Feb 14, 2010)

BigHungryDewees said:


> Thanks for backing me Matt. I'm not sure of the dimensions of the trailer off the top of my head but it does easily hold a cord. After selling a total of probably 50 something cords with that trailer, I've got it figured out by now.
> Thanks
> 
> Here's another pic that may or may not seem more clear...
> ...



Now wait a minit,,if you DONT know the dimensions of the trailer HOW do you know how many cubic feet it holds ???

Look guys ,, all I'm saying is IF you sell firewood you should damn well know what you are selling !
IF you dont know how to use a tape measure have some one show you how...
If you dont know the dimensions of a trailer measure it..you CANT say it holds a cord if you dont know how many cubic feet of wood is in it !!
what is SO confusing here ???????
cubic feet is width x heigth x length...if wood is stacked..
a 8 ft bed thrown in piled as high as the top of the roof untill the wood falls off is "about" 1/2 cord..

do you know how many people are reading this thread and laughing ???

http://www.woodheat.org/firewood/cord.htm

maybe this will help..


----------



## teatersroad (Feb 14, 2010)

dh1984 said:


> now ok how do you take and get the pictures in the postin when you post it i haven't figured that out yet so can someone tell me how to do that please



was ya feeling left out? It's a lot like rep, an inexact science. This helped me a little. esp. the paste shorcut method.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=65204


----------



## BigHungryDewees (Feb 14, 2010)

roncoinc said:


> Now wait a minit,,if you DONT know the dimensions of the trailer HOW do you know how many cubic feet it holds ???
> 
> Look guys ,, all I'm saying is IF you sell firewood you should damn well know what you are selling !
> IF you dont know how to use a tape measure have some one show you how...
> ...



I didn't remember off the top of my head, but I went outside and measured it for the sake of arguement. Please don't pick on me, I haven't done anything wrong (I don't think I have). Trust me please, It Is A Cord. I'm not Clueless. Like I said, "I always measure when I stack". By that I mean I measure at the clients house while they stand there and talk to me.

Here's where I answered the trailer question...




BigHungryDewees said:


> I went out and measured it...
> 
> 6.5'x2'x14.5'
> 
> ...


----------



## dh1984 (Feb 14, 2010)

KsWoodsMan said:


> That's the guy that the price just went up by $20 on. If he still doesn't want it he can go pound salt...... maybe that'll keep him warm a while.
> 
> We don't work real hard on it and I pay the boys. I have roughly $50 a cord in it after gas, eats, oils, a little for the saws and them. I wont sell for less than $225 a cord. The profit is my take on it after splitting, stacking, storing and everything else that goes into a cord of wood. Delivery is extra as well as stacking for the customer. You will never get away from those types of calls that think think "the wood was free how come you want so much?" The reason I don't give it away is my expenses and storing it most of the year didn't come free.
> 
> It is a side line. It makes a bit of extra cash right before christmas. My kids enjoy Christmas as much as the next set of kids. If he doesn't want it for my price someone else will.



good thinkin there bud i'll tell him the next he calls and say he will give me $20 for a rick. i'll tell him it just went up $20 on top of the 45 and see what he says then. and tell him if don't like it it's just tuff crap and go pound some salt lol. and same here on the christmas gifts and stuff. i have out grow the christmas gifts. but my littel cuzen loves when christmas comes rolling around and thats why i do it for him. but i cut and sell wood to be doin something while i'm off from work sometimes.


----------



## dh1984 (Feb 14, 2010)

teatersroad said:


> was ya feeling left out? It's a lot like rep, an inexact science. This helped me a little. esp. the paste shorcut method.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=65204



hey thanks bud now i know how to get them in the posts now thanks a lot have some rep


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's a tale for y'all....I called 5 people who had ads for firewood for sale in the local "Trader"-type paper....none called back. Most everyone is out, or can't get to it I guess, but a return call would be nice, even if the dealer said "up yours"!....One referral from a friend of mine couldn't get to his stash because of the snow.


----------



## roncoinc (Feb 15, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> He says he measures it when he stacks. I highlighted it in red in case you missed it.



I did miss it..
gave him a rep for honest cord too..


----------



## spike60 (Feb 15, 2010)

Fish said:


> I got a laugh last year, an old couple stopped by to discuss their junk mower
> that they couldn't afford to put much money in, they were driving a new $45.000 car, I was giggling the whole time.



Amazing how many times that happens to me. Enough that I've gotten into the habit over the years of "noticing" what people are driving. When that story starts to play out, I let them go a bit. Then I might mention that they sure have a nice car. Ask them if they're driving it to their "weekend home". They might not buy the unit, but they stop complaining about not being able to afford it.


----------



## spike60 (Feb 15, 2010)

mattmc2003 said:


> seems like everyone wants to fight over how to sell it or what is what. the original question here was customer related anyway. but, my loads are half a cord at least. but no matter what they are measured, all i have is my truck with my phone number on it. no claims to size of load or nothin. they buy exactly what they see, so how could they possibly get cheated? they see it, call me, and get a price. then go from there. if they ask questions i'll answer truthfully. if not i deliver just the same.



I should get back on topic here, and I've got a question for all of you guys. The guys in this area aren't running into a lot of haggling; it's just that business is off. How are you seeing demand for wood in your area this year vs the norm? 

Around here, most everyone has been complaining that orders are way off. The generally agreed on theory is that people really stocked up on wood the previous year when oil prices were nuts, and much of that wood carried over. A few guys are starting to get some calls from people who need a cord or so to finish out the year. But overall, this has been an off year around here.


----------



## treevet (Feb 15, 2010)

mattmc2003 said:


> seems like everyone wants to fight over how to sell it or what is what. the original question here was customer related anyway. but, my loads are half a cord at least. but no matter what they are measured, all i have is my truck with my phone number on it. no claims to size of load or nothin. they buy exactly what they see, so how could they possibly get cheated? they see it, call me, and get a price. then go from there. if they ask questions i'll answer truthfully. if not i deliver just the same.



that is a great answer...."they buy what they see"....no way anyone can say they are cheated then even on wood quality.

I sell wood in 2/3 cord (heaped pickup) and 1 and 1/3 cord (dump trailer). I tell them to stack and measure it and if they feel they are short changed.....we will bring then more. They are paying half cord and full cord prices so they are getting extra to start with. Can't go wrong there with honesty.


----------



## DeAvilaTree (Feb 15, 2010)

Last year I coudn't keep up with the wood demand. Around here when oil prices are up wood sells no problem. After that I made sure I stocked up, told my guys not to chip anything bigger than their wrist. Normally I'll sell 15-20 cord. Last year sold 46 cord, this year 15. I have people try to bargain with me all the time, you have to stand by your price. As long as it's fair it will sell, just have to have the patience to hold on to it. I'm thinking of selling some wrapped firewood next year, I have a couple of buddys that own convienance stores and gas stations. There selling a bundle up here for $8.00 .75cu. ft. per bundle 128cu ft in a cord is roughly 170 bundles x $8= $1360 per cord. Not bad huh?


----------



## treevet (Feb 15, 2010)

Not bad is right, even after your buddies take their share. Hard to sell the quantities in that set up unless you are well connected. You need the Professional wrapper I am sure. Another expense.

I sold about 50 cords this year. Still a small time operation I think. I averaged probably 225 a cord. I bought a Truckcraft insert last year to sell half cords and it was a good investment. I get more selling 2 halves and I can do a quick fill up and delivery with it.

You are right, you have to stand your ground and be patient. A good poker face helps too. You also have to be able to extol the virtues of your stuff compared to theirs. Quality is a big variable.

I want to eventually sell a hundred cords a year and get into fireplace accessories.


----------



## DeAvilaTree (Feb 15, 2010)

I welding up a jig now to hold a cu. ft now, I just gonna get the plastic wrap at the hardware store about 15 bucks then put my 3 sons to work, seeing how they like to leave the lights on in my house. I want to get 2 cords wrapped and see how that goes if it works out maybe I'll get one of those wrappers.My buddie down the street normally sells around 3000 cord every year for 280 + 50 for delivery, but he doesn't cut trees, he has a yard wear tree and landscapers can drop off chips are free to drop, he charges 20 for a pickup of wood chunks 75 for a small 6 wheeler 250 for a log truck. Alot of guys around here got sick of paying so they found places to drop it for next to nothing, now my guy isn't getting the wood in to sell for the next year, which helps me sell my wood


----------



## treevet (Feb 15, 2010)

:hmm3grin2orange: That'll teach those kids lol


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Feb 15, 2010)

spike60 said:


> I should get back on topic here, and I've got a question for all of you guys. The guys in this area aren't running into a lot of haggling; it's just that business is off. How are you seeing demand for wood in your area this year vs the norm?
> 
> ... A few guys are starting to get some calls from people who need a cord or so to finish out the year. But overall, this has been an off year around here.


Spike60, the 'carry over' ran out early because Winter came early and hard here. No haggling over price here, unless they are offering more for what I have left for my use. I have a few cords in some bottomland but there is no getting to it, yet. If I was hungry I might go after it.

..................

I advertised seasoned wood in December. CL is full of guys still selling PU loads of fresh cut stuff way cheaper than I had it. I'm out, but still getting an occasional call. I'm taking #'s and plan to call them early next season. I lead the call a bit getting their # so they aren't totally caught off-guard in 8 months. Asking how much they have gone through so far too so I/they know how much to expect for next Winter. If a guy is going to build a business/inventory/clientele the time to start is now. 

I wouldn't go so far as to tell them to go pound salt in their :censored: to stay warm. Offended customers aren't return customers and don't send refferals. With enough set back, I could easily sell wood till late Febuary. I choose not to but don't want to kill next years sales either. This might be the year I get real industrious and decide to set back 50-60 cords instead of 6-8 to sell.


----------



## tnxm (Feb 15, 2010)

People on CL make me wanna punch the computer screen. Ive sold around 10 cords this season about 8 of them came from CL. It does work pretty well for a free service, sometimes i wonder if its worth the hassle these people put me through. like right now im waiting on a call back from a guy picking up a load, ive been playing phone tag with him for 3 hours now. He called for directions and ive called him back 3 times, and of course the voice mail he left me was extreamly rude. So i just left him a voice mail with directions and if he gets there he gets there if not screw it.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Feb 15, 2010)

spike60 said:


> I should get back on topic here, and I've got a question for all of you guys. The guys in this area aren't running into a lot of haggling; it's just that business is off. How are you seeing demand for wood in your area this year vs the norm?
> 
> Around here, most everyone has been complaining that orders are way off. The generally agreed on theory is that people really stocked up on wood the previous year when oil prices were nuts, and much of that wood carried over. A few guys are starting to get some calls from people who need a cord or so to finish out the year. But overall, this has been an off year around here.



Even though I personally don't buy my wood, I know a lot of people who do, and this assesment is probably true. Locally, with 40" of snow in the last 2 weeks, most dealers can't get to their wood, buried under snow, equipment to get it with (tractor, skid steer, etc.) won't go thru the snow, some are just out....Avg. price per cord here is $130-$150, with an OWB that doesn't go very far...I still have oil in the tank that needs to be used.


----------



## treevet (Feb 15, 2010)

The sale of most anything is off with the economy. With us it is especially for enjoyment burning rather than heating. We are also off as a little over a year ago we had a hurricane rip through this area leaving wood in every yard and the supply aspect of supply and demand the dominant factor.

We sold minor amounts of wood before Christmas but after we are selling about 90 percent of what I sold. We still have 15 or more cords left and once you get the surface snow off you can get the wood out. We are in the process of getting another foot of snow as I type this though :bang:


----------



## teatersroad (Feb 15, 2010)

DeAvilaTree said:


> Last year I coudn't keep up with the wood demand. Around here when oil prices are up wood sells no problem. After that I made sure I stocked up, told my guys not to chip anything bigger than their wrist. Normally I'll sell 15-20 cord. Last year sold 46 cord, this year 15. I have people try to bargain with me all the time, you have to stand by your price. As long as it's fair it will sell, just have to have the patience to hold on to it. I'm thinking of selling some wrapped firewood next year, I have a couple of buddys that own convienance stores and gas stations. There selling a bundle up here for $8.00 .75cu. ft. per bundle 128cu ft in a cord is roughly 170 bundles x $8= $1360 per cord. Not bad huh?



That's accurate. And huge business here. Big players, juz google. State regs for labeling and sizing. Amazingly, lot's of punky little sticks that I wouldn't call firewood.


----------



## avalancher (Feb 15, 2010)

To the OP
If you are having problems with moving your sales,or folks want to haggle, I would suggest maybe avoid the "truck load" route and advertise a set amount.It helps avoid a lot of things.
A truck load can mean just about anything,from a short bed toyota to a long bed chevy.It encourages folks to haggle because in reality they have no idea what they are getting.
My first year I sold it by the truck load, and suffered the same thing.Then I moved to sales by the face cord, and things went fine after that.For the most part, the weekend warrior that wandered out to the woods with a wildthing and a pickup and parks at the local farmers market has no idea how much wood he has in the back,all he knows is that the truck is full.Its rather amusing to visit our local farmers market, six or seven trucks lined up with green wood, all advertising the same "fourty bucks a load" routine.Some are short beds,some long,some piled up,some even with the bed.And more of half of them have their saws in the back with the wood.I even pointed out to one guy he would have an easier time convincing folks that the wood was "seasoned" if the saw wasnt in the back with the wood.Dead giveaway from the road.
Price your wood for what its worth, watch your real competition and not the weekend warrior, and let word of mouth do your advertising.After one load of green wood, they will come back to you if you have a quality product at a reasonable price.


----------



## treevet (Feb 15, 2010)

None of the measurements are pure due to airspace but isn't a face cord somewhat of a variable too as the variable would be how long the wood is. It could be a face cord with pieces 16" long and 30" long as long is the stack was 4'x8'.

I haven't read through this thread but isn't a rick and a face cord the same animal? It is illegal in some places to sell anything that is not a cord or part of one.

For a while they talked about selling wood by weight but it would be worth more if it was green wood then. Haven't heard that one for many years.


----------



## DeAvilaTree (Feb 15, 2010)

The one thing I've had to do was watch the size of the wood I was selling it self. 90% of my customers (who are repeat customers mostly) want 12" length. Wood stove inserts are really being pushed by stove shops around here. People want to use their old fireplace, so they buy these inserts that in my eyes are way to small. But a cord is a cord no matter what the length of wood is right? Look on the brite side, the smaller the wood pieces are the more that they burn thru,the more they buy. It's like heating your house with kindling


----------



## mattmc2003 (Feb 15, 2010)

i stated this earlier, but for avalancher, i don't advertise a truck load. i just have my truck loaded with a phone number on it. people call and i say half cord 85 dollars or a whole for 150. delivered. they see what i have for sale. no advertisement for a truckload. just my actual truck with a load on it. how could people be confused? but then there are people who don't realize the difference between short and long bed. don't see the value. but if i advertise on flyers or anything i'll list by half cords.


----------



## DeAvilaTree (Feb 15, 2010)

Matt just from my past experiance, advertise for 1/4,1/2, and full cords. Doesn't matter what you deliver it in. I throw my customers a liitle extra anyway so that when they stack it they see they got their moneys worth. It also help get rid of the s##t bags they say you short change them.


----------



## treevet (Feb 15, 2010)

DeAvilaTree said:


> > The one thing I've had to do was watch the size of the wood I was selling it self. 90% of my customers (who are repeat customers mostly) want 12" length.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dh1984 (Feb 15, 2010)

well there goes 2 more ricks well a cord of wood they where 4 foot hgh and 8 foot long and the guy that bought them. said he will be back he said i was the only one that had full cord of wood for sale.and he is goin to tell all he knows to come and buy it from me and i sell my cords for 100 bucks a piece and he said it was too cheap that i need to go up on it. but i told him it's just a side job and something to do to get out of the house when i'm not working lol.so looks like i'm goin to have to cut alot more then i been cutting.


----------



## BigHungryDewees (Feb 15, 2010)

dh1984 said:


> well there goes 2 more ricks well a cord of wood they where 4 foot hgh and 8 foot long and the guy that bought them. said he will be back he said i was the only one that had full cord of wood for sale.and he is goin to tell all he knows to come and buy it from me and i sell my cords for 100 bucks a piece and he said it was too cheap that i need to go up on it. but i told him it's just a side job and something to do to get out of the house when i'm not working lol.so looks like i'm goin to have to cut alot more then i been cutting.



I know what you mean DH. I started out selling wood b/c I cut it for my father anyway and it's great exercise. But, now that my equipment is paid for and I'm soo used to doing it, I've continued to grow. How much do you cut for yourself a year and sell? If you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 15, 2010)

roncoinc said:


> Now wait a minit,,if you DONT know the dimensions of the trailer HOW do you know how many cubic feet it holds ???
> 
> Look guys ,, all I'm saying is IF you sell firewood you should damn well know what you are selling !
> IF you dont know how to use a tape measure have some one show you how...
> ...




As long as "about 1/2 cord" means .7 cords, I'll give it to you. I wouldn't haul down the road stacked like this without some sides to keep wood from wandering into someone else's windshield though. Only the back row is stacked. Full post here, including pics of it stacked up: http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=125581


----------



## roncoinc (Feb 15, 2010)

dh1984 said:


> well there goes 2 more ricks well a cord of wood they where 4 foot hgh and 8 foot long and the guy that bought them. said he will be back he said i was the only one that had full cord of wood for sale.and he is goin to tell all he knows to come and buy it from me and i sell my cords for 100 bucks a piece and he said it was too cheap that i need to go up on it. but i told him it's just a side job and something to do to get out of the house when i'm not working lol.so looks like i'm goin to have to cut alot more then i been cutting.



Shoot,,if i could buy cut and split for $100 a full cord i would never put gas in my saws !
unless it's pine or hemlock or poplar or some crap wood...
oak and maple i would be all over it..
softwood around here is mostly free anyway..


----------



## dh1984 (Feb 15, 2010)

well every time i cut wood to sell i usely cut some to burn for the house. and so i cut about 5 or 6 cords a year for the house if not more. it's been more then that this year because of it's been so cold this winter. and last winter i just burnt about 5 cords all winter last year. and i know it's goin to be more this year because it's been colder then last years winter.so i would say about 9 aready and still have to cut some more to get threw this winter.


----------



## roncoinc (Feb 15, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> As long as "about 1/2 cord" means .7 cords, I'll give it to you. I wouldn't haul down the road stacked like this without some sides to keep wood from wandering into someone else's windshield though. Only the back row is stacked. Full post here, including pics of it stacked up: http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=125581



Now THATS what i'm talking about !!!!!
THATS a good 1/2 cord...with it stacked on the back you are probly right about it being more.....
NO customer complaints that way 
good for you for doing bizz as it should be done..
honest work,honest price,honest measurement..


----------



## treevet (Feb 15, 2010)

dh1984 said:


> well every time i cut wood to sell i usely cut some to burn for the house. and so i cut about 5 or 6 cords a year for the house if not more. it's been more then that this year because of it's been so cold this winter. and last winter i just burnt about 5 cords all winter last year. and i know it's goin to be more this year because it's been colder then last years winter.so i would say about 9 aready and still have to cut some more to get threw this winter.



I think I am on about 9 or 10 cords burnt on my own too this year.


----------



## treevet (Feb 15, 2010)

roncoinc said:


> Now THATS what i'm talking about !!!!!
> THATS a good 1/2 cord...with it stacked on the back you are probly right about it being more.....
> NO customer complaints that way
> good for you for doing bizz as it should be done..
> honest work,honest price,honest measurement..



I bet that measures out to 2/3 to 3/4 cord.


----------



## roncoinc (Feb 15, 2010)

treevet said:


> I think I am on about 9 or 10 cords burnt on my own too this year.



Wadda you guys got OWB's or HUGE houses ??
i dont even KNOW anybody with a woodstove heating a house that can go through 10 full cord of wood a year..
how big IS the house ?? what kind of wood ??
man,,thats gotta be a lot of work just to keep warm in the winter down south..


----------



## dh1984 (Feb 15, 2010)

roncoinc said:


> Shoot,,if i could buy cut and split for $100 a full cord i would never put gas in my saws !
> unless it's pine or hemlock or poplar or some crap wood...
> oak and maple i would be all over it..
> softwood around here is mostly free anyway..



i heard that but what i take and do is buy about 5 gallons of gas and 2 gallons of bar oil at a time because i cut for the house too and what i cut to sale is what pays for the gas and the oil to cut the wood that i sell and use in the house too. and plus when i cut wood to sell i usely cut some to use in the house with the same gas and oil. and i been coming out on top on it and still have about 40 bucks left over on every cord of wood i sell. to save up or spend on something else like chains or what ever or maybe a other saw to pittel with.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 15, 2010)

treevet said:


> I bet that measures out to 2/3 to 3/4 cord.



It stacked at 11 feet long, give or take a couple inches (adding to my existing row) x 5' high, average length of about 20", giving .71 cords.

Ronco, it'd better be accurate, I'm not only the seller, but also the buyer LOL!


----------



## treevet (Feb 15, 2010)

roncoinc said:


> Wadda you guys got OWB's or HUGE houses ??
> i dont even KNOW anybody with a woodstove heating a house that can go through 10 full cord of wood a year..
> how big IS the house ?? what kind of wood ??
> man,,thats gotta be a lot of work just to keep warm in the winter down south..



This is hardly down south. 

I burn an add on wood furnace with a humidifier that goes into the ducts 24/7 late fall through winter. My opening will take a 30' by 12" dia log but most of what I burn is standard stuff and like we were talking about earlier....it is going to burn faster than the stuff I would like to burn rather than the stuff I sell. I burn top grade hardwoods....oak, hickory, cherry, sug maple, elm, etc.

It is a pretty big house. I could chase down the sq footage but am too lazy tonight.


----------



## dh1984 (Feb 15, 2010)

treevet said:


> I think I am on about 9 or 10 cords burnt on my own too this year.



i hear that i just got a ashley wood stove and with my mom being cold natured all the time it burns alot of wood to heat this old house. so i been cutting and every time i been cutting wood to sell i cut some for the house. so i'm on either the 9th or the 10th cord now and it's is about gone.


----------



## treevet (Feb 15, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> It stacked at 11 feet long, give or take a couple inches (adding to my existing row) x 5' high, average length of about 20", giving .71 cords.
> 
> Ronco, it'd better be accurate, I'm not only the seller, but also the buyer LOL!



that would be a fair guess then as 2/3 to 3/4 cord would be 66 2/3 to 75 percent to your measured 71%


----------



## roncoinc (Feb 15, 2010)

treevet said:


> I bet that measures out to 2/3 to 3/4 cord.



OK,now i understand why you say you go through 10 cord to heat your house  
that wouldnt be 2/3 of a cord if I stacked it..but if he sells it as a 1/2 cord the customer is getting a good deal as it is more.

I have customers that will stack like it was a jigsaw puzzle...
AND,,actually ,the 4x4x8 rule is only looselly accepted, as the law says 128 cubic feet of WOOD,,not air,only wood..nowhere in any states designation of a cord is air mentioned,only "wood"..
BUT,we do what we can to give the customer a fair deal no matter how it works out..it is still to much work for the compensation as far as i'm concerned..


----------



## roncoinc (Feb 15, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> It stacked at 11 feet long, give or take a couple inches (adding to my existing row) x 5' high, average length of about 20", giving .71 cords.
> 
> Ronco, it'd better be accurate, I'm not only the seller, but also the buyer LOL!



Ya gottsta stack it TIGHTER then !! LOL !!
good job man..


----------



## dh1984 (Feb 15, 2010)

roncoinc said:


> Shoot,,if i could buy cut and split for $100 a full cord i would never put gas in my saws !
> unless it's pine or hemlock or poplar or some crap wood...
> oak and maple i would be all over it..
> softwood around here is mostly free anyway..



i heard that and i usley cutt oak and hickory to sell and if i was anywhere else insted of tennessee i would sell about 20 bucks higher and thats it. but i tell ya around here if it ain't oak and hickory they don't want it .so i pice it where it will sell good and i don't get stuck with last years rotten wood lol.


----------



## treevet (Feb 15, 2010)

roncoinc said:


> OK,now i understand why you say you go through 10 cord to heat your house



I have been selling wood for 40 years and I know what a cord is and you understand nothing in regards to what I burn



.

Here is a little over a cord in my driveway and we have done this about 10 times this winter.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 15, 2010)

Ronco, here's a pic of it stacked:







I don't consider myself a pro stacker, but I'm no clod either. I stack it as tightly as I can without causing undue wasted time. I'll get a pic of a single row when I get a chance, not a lot of daylight coming through. I'll stick with my .7 cords, if you can restack it down to .5, that's making it 30% tighter, I'll buy ya beers all night if you can do it!

Will try sending some rep to ya, I'm not so much picking on ya as just being argumentative. This forum wouldn't be any fun at all if everyone agreed all the time!


----------



## roncoinc (Feb 15, 2010)

treevet said:


> This is hardly down south.
> 
> I burn an add on wood furnace with a humidifier that goes into the ducts 24/7 late fall through winter. My opening will take a 30' by 12" dia log but most of what I burn is standard stuff and like we were talking about earlier....it is going to burn faster than the stuff I would like to burn rather than the stuff I sell. I burn top grade hardwoods....oak, hickory, cherry, sug maple, elm, etc.
> 
> It is a pretty big house. I could chase down the sq footage but am too lazy tonight.



Well ,up here we consider that down south..
Yeh,a furnace will eat up a LOT more for sure..
to bad you cant burn the good stuff you sell.
man,,how do you manage to work that hard to get enuf wood to last the winter ?? AND finding all that wood..
Glad i built a small house,,1100 sf and i'm not done with 2 cord yet..keep it 70 deg min but like about 80 deg,like your mom 
good for you if you can do it..


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 15, 2010)

Rep for both ronco and treevet, might as well spread it to both sides!


----------



## treevet (Feb 15, 2010)

roncoinc said:


> Well ,up here we consider that down south..
> Yeh,a furnace will eat up a LOT more for sure..
> to bad you cant burn the good stuff you sell.
> man,,how do you manage to work that hard to get enuf wood to last the winter ?? AND finding all that wood..
> ...



I got a tree service roncoinc with a crane and some other big stuff. I could have a lot more if I had the space. We have sold like I said, about 50 cords this winter. 

I know what you mean about the temp. Yesterday the wife is walking around with a big sweater and scarf in the house and the thermostat reads 69. I said you are a big sissy.


----------



## treevet (Feb 15, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> Rep for both ronco and treevet, might as well spread it to both sides!



Thanks for the rep Steve. Hit you right back.


----------



## roncoinc (Feb 15, 2010)

treevet said:


> I got a tree service roncoinc with a crane and some other big stuff. I could have a lot more if I had the space. We have sold like I said, about 50 cords this winter.
> 
> I know what you mean about the temp. Yesterday the wife is walking around with a big sweater and scarf in the house and the thermostat reads 69. I said you are a big sissy.



WOw man,, 69 deg ?? grounds for SPOUSE abuse !!!! 
BTW,,cinncy is BELOW the mason dixon line  SOUTH ! LOL !!!
great postings guys,,a lot of fun..
will spread around what rep i can also..y'all deserve it 
keep up the good work..and dont forget the OP,he deserves rep also..


----------



## dh1984 (Feb 15, 2010)

yea she likes it about 80 or 85 degrees and i tell ya i'm roasting here. lol but it's good to have it that hot here because of night time it goes out sometimes. but at 10 degrees in some morrings i'm glad to have it hot during the night.


----------



## treevet (Feb 15, 2010)

roncoinc said:


> WOw man,, 69 deg ?? grounds for SPOUSE abuse !!!!
> BTW,,cinncy is BELOW the mason dixon line  SOUTH ! LOL !!!
> great postings guys,,a lot of fun..



Here's a look at the deep south out my front window a couple of days ago prior to the foot and a half we got and are getting now.

I lived in Buffalo and Canada as a kid and those winters really made you 






Man, they close everything around here with a little dusting like this lol.


----------



## roncoinc (Feb 15, 2010)

dh1984 said:


> yea she likes it about 80 or 85 degrees and i tell ya i'm roasting here. lol but it's good to have it that hot here because of night time it goes out sometimes. but at 10 degrees in some morrings i'm glad to have it hot during the night.



Well,get out a baking sheet and spread out some cookie dough and make some choclate chip cookies !!
85 IS a little on the warm side


----------



## teatersroad (Feb 15, 2010)

roncoinc said:


> AND,,actually ,the 4x4x8 rule is only looselly accepted, as the law says 128 cubic feet of WOOD,,not air,only wood..nowhere in any states designation of a cord is air mentioned,only "wood"..
> ..



I differ (on the air part anyway). Every reputable description I've ever seen = cord of wood, stacked tightly 4x4x8. At least a hundred trucks in this county with side rails to accomadate a full cord = 4x4x8., though for hauling more like 5x3.5x8 (extree fer the wheel wells) and tightly stacked.

Ive seen commercial sellers sell half cords on pallets 4x4x4. Every layer is turned. Dubious to me in meeting the tightly stacked criteria.

regards. > re-post as I muccked up the paste.


----------



## teatersroad (Feb 15, 2010)

on a lighter note.. man, grass has been greening up most of the winter here. Bulbs are coming out already. One cold snap, all of a week. The winter that wasn't.


----------



## dh1984 (Feb 15, 2010)

roncoinc said:


> Well,get out a baking sheet and spread out some cookie dough and make some choclate chip cookies !!
> 85 IS a little on the warm side




i heard that i already made some already and they are hard as heck now. because being in this heat they was soft and good untill they sat on the plate. and they got hard as a brick but they was still god tho with a glass of cold milk lol.


----------



## treevet (Feb 15, 2010)

dh1984 said:


> i heard that i already made some already and they are hard as heck now. because being in this heat they was soft and good untill they sat on the plate. and they got hard as a brick but they was still god tho with a glass of cold milk lol.



mine generally go straight from the tube to the mouth eliminating the middle man (er wife)


----------



## roncoinc (Feb 15, 2010)

treevet said:


> Here's a look at the deep south out my front window a couple of days ago prior to the foot and a half we got and are getting now.
> 
> I lived in Buffalo and Canada as a kid and those winters really made you
> 
> ...



Oh,,almost thot you said you got a foot and a half today !!
You got 7 inches today and my buddy in hamilton measured 10 inches there for today...you prob get another three tomorrow tho..
BTW,i didnt say "deep" south,,only said south 
i preffer a snowy winter,better insulation and warmer..

heres an interesting link to where a lot of the WX info comes from..

http://www.severe-weather.org/4WARN.html

you probly have a HAM operator in your neighborhood that is involved in this..
i "could" go in and find out who the closest one is to you if i knew your street or grid square..then you could give him the tape measure you use for wood  LOL !! just kidding !!!


----------



## dh1984 (Feb 15, 2010)

treevet said:


> mine generally go straight from the tube to the mouth eliminating the middle man (er wife)



lol i hear that i use to do that untill i found out how good they were with milk lmao


----------



## treevet (Feb 16, 2010)

roncoinc said:


> Oh,,almost thot you said you got a foot and a half today !!
> You got 7 inches today and my buddy in hamilton measured 10 inches there for today...you prob get another three tomorrow tho..
> BTW,i didnt say "deep" south,,only said south
> i preffer a snowy winter,better insulation and warmer..
> ...



I said "we got and are getting" bout a foot and a half mr. persnikity 

I think we had four down, we got 10 last night and today (I am in N. suburbs) and we expect to get maybe 3 over night. That adds up to close to a foot and a half in my book. 

Here is a current look out the back door....






Where's your boy from in Hamilton? He a treeman?


----------



## teatersroad (Feb 16, 2010)

treevet said:


> I have been selling wood for 40 years and I know what a cord is and you understand nothing in regards to what I burn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How many ricks can you get in the back of that beemer?


----------



## treevet (Feb 16, 2010)

teatersroad said:


> How many ricks can you get in the back of that beemer?



Not sure but have threatened the wife to take it out in the woods as it is all wheel drive.


----------



## STLfirewood (Feb 16, 2010)

I can fit a MS880 with a 36" bar in my 330I. Should have seen the look on the guys face when I showed up to cut up a big blow down and I pulled that saw and 2 others out of the trunk.

Scott


----------



## dh1984 (Feb 16, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> Ronco, This forum wouldn't be any fun at all if everyone agreed all the time!





TreeCo said:


> Yes it would!




:agree2: someone would make it fun


----------



## Somewood_guy (Feb 16, 2010)

Crazy snow pics


----------



## treevet (Feb 16, 2010)

Somewood_guy said:


> Crazy snow pics



massively entertaining!


----------



## roncoinc (Feb 16, 2010)

I finally get the front steps cleaned off and its snowing again


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 16, 2010)

*Firewood consideration*

Here's something to consider about firewood and it's measurement.

First of all a cord is only a cord when the dimensions are 4 x4x8 and the pieces are 4'long.

Here's the complicated part, so bear with me.

Most can agree that a cord is also 4 rows of twelve inch wood 8' long, or 3 rows of 16" wood 8' long, but it isn't, because those exact lengths will occupy quite a bit more than 128 cubic feet.

I'm not trying to split hairs, but if a truck is 128 cubic, it's humanely impossible to stack 3 rows of 16" wood within a 128cf space. It might if the wood was 14.5 to 15" long.

So, when is a cord a cord, except when it's 4x4x8, only when the pieces are 4'long?

Gypo


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 16, 2010)

*Case in Point*

When I was in the commercial end of FW, I would deliver 3 cords in an F600 which occupied 540 cubic feet based on a loose thrown 16" cord being 180 cubic ft. which is accurate to within 5% + or -

Anyway once a customer called back and say he was shorted.
I'd say to him first that if it was short I'd give him his money back, but if he wasn't he'd have to pay me an extra 100.

So out came the tape measure and sure enough he had 3 cords plus or 390 or so cubic feet.
His mistake was in expecting X number of rows of 16" when the wood was cut heavy to 17"+. BTW, I never charged him the extra 100.

My point is, it's not the # of rows you get, but the cubic footage it occupies.
Gypo


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 16, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Here's something to consider about firewood and it's measurement.
> 
> First of all a cord is only a cord when the dimensions are 4 x4x8 and the pieces are 4'long.
> 
> ...



Gypo, thanks for making it more difficult! 

What's more, the hairbrained state across the St Croix River from me makes it more convoluted yet:



> 2009 Minnesota Statutes
> Resources
> Topics
> 
> ...



From https://www.revisor.mn.gov/statutes/?id=239.33

Anyone else confused yet?


----------



## tnxm (Feb 16, 2010)

While math is not my strong suit, im seeing some problems here. Okay lets see here 4x4x8 is 128CF no doubt about that. If you go 3 rows of 16 inch peice it comes out to 48 inchs 48in/12in=4ft. I see no problem with 3 rows of 16? Im i missing something here?


----------



## teatersroad (Feb 16, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Here's something to consider about firewood and it's measurement.
> 
> First of all a cord is only a cord when the dimensions are 4 x4x8 and the pieces are 4'long.
> 
> ...



yeah.. I surrender. I'll take my cords to be a tightly stacked shackle of _firewood_ that measures 4x4x8 or occupies 128 cubic feet in any other fashion. With 5-10 cubic feet thrown in for good measure. I don't think another cord will go in my truck this season. Next chance though: photos pre-load;loaded; unloaded and stacked. with some sort of sticky wicket for scale. That's how it'll be here. regards.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 16, 2010)

tnxm said:


> While math is not my strong suit, im seeing some problems here. Okay lets see here 4x4x8 is 128CF no doubt about that. If you go 3 rows of 16 inch peice it comes out to 48 inchs 48in/12in=4ft. I see no problem with 3 rows of 16? Im i missing something here?


 tnxm, what your missing, is that there is not a machine or man that can cut perfectly square 16" wood, then stack 3 rows of it and expect it will be 48", even stacking with a sledge it will be at least 10% more volume.
Gypo


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 16, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> Gypo, thanks for making it more difficult!
> 
> What's more, the hairbrained state across the St Croix River from me makes it more convoluted yet:
> 
> ...


 I hear ya Steve. Lol
What the state says is right on except for a few things I didn't get.
The fastest and most accurate way to sell wood is by bin volume loose thrown based on 180 cubic feet for 16" wood.
Who ever has a cord trailer would be much smarter to make it a 180 cubic box. Just think how much time it would save them, pluse they wouldn't have to second guess themselves.
Gypo


----------



## teatersroad (Feb 16, 2010)

treevet said:


> I said "we got and are getting" bout a foot and a half mr. persnikity
> 
> I think we had four down, we got 10 last night and today (I am in N. suburbs) and we expect to get maybe 3 over night. That adds up to close to a foot and a half in my book.
> 
> Here is a current look out the back door....



Might check in one of those holes for your cat.


----------



## tnxm (Feb 16, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> tnxm, what your missing, is that there is not a machine or man that can cut perfectly square 16" wood, then stack 3 rows of it and expect it will be 48", even stacking with a sledge it will be at least 10% more volume.
> Gypo



No I agree 100%, you just lost Here

"but if a truck is 128 cubic, it's humanely impossible to stack 3 rows of 16" wood within a 128cf space. It might if the wood was 14.5 to 15" long."

Im in no way shape or form trying to argue with you, i just dont understand. Im in college for Criminolgy and Prelaw havent had a math course in 5 years


----------



## treevet (Feb 16, 2010)

teatersroad said:


> yeah.. I surrender. I'll take my cords to be a tightly stacked shackle of _firewood_ that measures 4x4x8 or occupies 128 cubic feet in any other fashion. With 5-10 cubic feet thrown in for good measure. I don't think another cord will go in my truck this season. Next chance though: photos pre-load;loaded; unloaded and stacked. with some sort of sticky wicket for scale. That's how it'll be here. regards.



hahahah...sticky wicket....


----------



## treevet (Feb 16, 2010)

tnxm said:


> No I agree 100%, you just lost Here
> 
> "but if a truck is 128 cubic, it's humanely impossible to stack 3 rows of 16" wood within a 128cf space. It might if the wood was 14.5 to 15" long."
> 
> Im in no way shape or form trying to argue with you, i just dont understand. Im in college for Criminolgy and Prelaw havent had a math course in 5 years



all the objections are based on degree of air space which will exist to some degree on every 128 cubic foot of stacking no matter what. If you have a gallon filled with sand do you have a gallon of sand? Lot of air space in there.
(but then the def of sand includes air space doesn't it?)


----------



## teatersroad (Feb 16, 2010)

treevet said:


> all the objections are based on degree of air space which will exist to some degree on every 128 cubic foot of stacking no matter what. If you have a gallon filled with sand do you have a gallon of sand? Lot of air space in there.
> (but then the def of sand includes air space doesn't it?)



exactly exactly exactly mate.. what's a bushel? And how's about the space between my ears? We don't conduct commerce in a black hole (yet). " hey, what's all this anti-matter doing in my matter? I aint paying for that"


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Feb 17, 2010)

I posted this pic, and others in another thread of our recent snow....I finally get a call from a tree service yesterday, who I called a week ago (??) about firewood, $190 for a dump truck load, said it was approx 1 1/4 cords....I have access to some big truckloads from a newarby logging site, but that won't happen until late spring, i'll save my $$ for that.


----------



## Michael M (Feb 17, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> tnxm, what your missing, is that there is not a machine or man that can cut perfectly square 16" wood, then stack 3 rows of it and expect it will be 48", even stacking with a sledge it will be at least 10% more volume.
> Gypo



I can do it


----------



## BigHungryDewees (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^^ Ha Ha Ha ... Your getting rep for that!!! That's beautiful.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 18, 2010)

Michael M said:


> I can do it



That's a nice pile, can you deliver some here? I want 3 rows 4' high of 16" wood 8' long of good seasoned hardwood, split, and piled or somebodies gonna get there azz kicked. And it better be 128 cubic feet, with no bugs and no mold! And I want it yesterday you woodtick! Lol
Gypo


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 18, 2010)

And it better look like it does in your picture, or I'm gonna lose it!
BTW, it better not be more than 200/cord. I don't care how many times you had to play with it! Lol
Gypo


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 18, 2010)

BigHungryDewees said:


> ^^^^ Ha Ha Ha ... Your getting rep for that!!! That's beautiful.


 Ya, but nobody sells a nice pile like that unless their getting 400/crd or keeping it for themselves, or simply they like making nice cute piles. Lol
It looks really nice though. I've done that too, but never for resale, unless I was down to my last nickel. Lol
Ok, I'm just jealous of that nice neat pile that only the owners gonna get! Who obviously doesn't care if he gets a big cord or not. lol Nice 15" wood!
Gypo


----------



## Michael M (Feb 18, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Ya, but nobody sells a nice pile like that unless their getting 400/crd or keeping it for themselves, or simply they like making nice cute piles. Lol
> It looks really nice though. I've done that too, but never for resale, unless I was down to my last nickel. Lol
> Ok, I'm just jealous of that nice neat pile that only the owners gonna get! Who obviously doesn't care if he gets a big cord or not. lol Nice 15" wood!
> Gypo



I have to confess, not all my firewood is stacked quite that neat. Pretty darn close though. Thats what I call "Premium Firewood".... Funny thing is I have seen adds before and seen the word premium used and thought that was stupid. Now I use it. lol. However my "Premium" is 100% Oak, All 16", 100% Split pieces, and hardly even any knots. I only have 10 cords of "premium" and another 25 cords of mixed hardwood for next year. I get $300.00 a cord for it and thats picked up at my yard.

I have many customers that pick up their own. One guy last year wanted the good stuff and when he got here he just stared at the stacks. He said "that stuff is to nice to burn" I had to tell him it was ok to tear down the pile and load it up. lol


----------



## DeAvilaTree (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm not sure if I would let my customers come pick there own, not only with insurance reasons. People around here don't have much common sense, they would be walking around the splitters and over the log piles.


----------



## Michael M (Feb 18, 2010)

DeAvilaTree said:


> I'm not sure if I would let my customers come pick there own, not only with insurance reasons. People around here don't have much common sense, they would be walking around the splitters and over the log piles.



Most everyone that comes and gets theirs are neighbors and people that I have known for years. I also am their when they come and I have a neat, clean operation. I have a big yard and don't have crap laying around to fall over


----------



## teatersroad (Feb 18, 2010)

Michael M said:


> I can do it



Those are nice stacks. All palletized and what not. The best solution for shipping that way. I suspect with each course turned you have a lot less wood per package volume than if it were stacked in more typical fashion. Am I wrong on that? Is a 4x4x4 measure in that arrangement sold as a half cord?


----------



## Michael M (Feb 18, 2010)

teatersroad said:


> Those are nice stacks. All palletized and what not. The best solution for shipping that way. I suspect with each course turned you have a lot less wood per package volume than if it were stacked in more typical fashion. Am I wrong on that? Is a 4x4x4 measure in that arrangement sold as a half cord?



The "course turns" are only at the ends. I guess it's hard to tell from the pic but they are stacked in full cords 4'x4'x8', I don't ship on the pallets. The pallets are standard 42x48. I line them up with the 48" wide then stack cord after cord leaving a 6" gap between cords for a little more air flow. I leave my wood uncovered through the winter then in the spring cover just the top and leave the sides open. Everyone seems to do it a little different but this system works for me.


----------



## teatersroad (Feb 18, 2010)

Michael M said:


> The "course turns" are only at the ends. I guess it's hard to tell from the pic but they are stacked in full cords 4'x4'x8', I don't ship on the pallets. The pallets are standard 42x48. I line them up with the 48" wide then stack cord after cord leaving a 6" gap between cords for a little more air flow. I leave my wood uncovered through the winter then in the spring cover just the top and leave the sides open. Everyone seems to do it a little different but this system works for me.



Thanks for the answer. I'm glad you did not take it as an accusation. Juniper seller near by does something similiar, Just can't tell by looking. Weights and measures would be all over the arses of the big sellers if it weren't kosher I'd bet.

edit, add shipper > http://juniperfirewood.com/Firewood.aspx

My seasoned cords have weighed about 2750#, the two times I've weighed.


----------



## 2bowhunter (Feb 18, 2010)

Sounds like a good deal to me. Around east tenn a cord is goin for $130.00, face cord $75.00 . Folks don't realize the work it takes cutting,splitting and moving not even counting labor, gas , oil and just wear and tear. I sell a pick-up load for $60.00 .


----------



## DeAvilaTree (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't stack the wood to often anymore, I figure the more you handle the wood the less money you make. I'l stack up on the sides to keep the pile, and my own stuff but that's about it. And I tarp just the top leaving the sides open. I'll pull the tarp off if we get some nice dry days in a row.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Feb 19, 2010)

2bowhunter said:


> Sounds like a good deal to me. Around east tenn a cord is goin for $130.00, face cord $75.00 . Folks don't realize the work it takes cutting,splitting and moving not even counting labor, gas , oil and just wear and tear. I sell a pick-up load for $60.00 .




Those prices are in the ballpark in my area of Va. too. God Bless all of you who do that for a living, I'd do it if I had too, but it's rough when you get older!


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 19, 2010)

Michael M,

That wood is Martha Stewart delightful. 

Wow.


----------



## walesy (Feb 19, 2010)

i sold wood like 6 years ago and we were 45 a face cord and 120 a full. since then its gone up to 170 and up for a full cord. kinda nuts. but we have been selling again at 130 a full without delivery and its been doing rly good. but no matter how good u are to come people they always #####. so all u can rly do is be honest and let them bother the next person, so


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 20, 2010)

Last 2 years I sold (delivered) 60+ cords a year. I stacked every one of them in the F550. Exact cords. I sent only perfect wood, no big knobs, no rot, all of it cut to within 1/2" of the specified length. $180 - $200 a full cord, depending on delivery distance. LOTS of work involved, but my buyers LOVE me. Repeat customers, every year. Also, I heat my own home with the "seconds" from the process. The button ends, the huge knobby chunks, the rotten hearted stuff..my wood is a by-product of the income wood.
This is all a side thing, logging is the main thing.


----------



## treevet (Feb 20, 2010)

You stack the wood to a cord in the truck? Do you hand toss every piece on there and then get up and stack it or do you get a second man? Then at at the delivery do you restack it in a cord again. Not knocking you but man that is a lot of handling. 

I just think if you way over fill the space for a cord or half then when it comes time to stack it, it reduces down into the appropriate size. It works for me but I have a crane and big bin that helps me be able to toss the wood "downhill".

Wish I could get even an easier way of scooping the wood with a bobcat or the like and dumping it in the dumptruck. Then just dump it and wave bye bye with check in hand.


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 20, 2010)

I split it, and toss it in the truck as I split. I hop up and stack it every so often until the cord is done. Lots of friends think I'm crazy. But it only takes 3-4 minutes to stack each time I hop up there. I figure 10-12 minutes a cord of stacking.
I'm not lazy or cavalier enough to just "guess" at a cord. No matter how you slice it, you are guessing when you toss it in loose. Your only option is to over-fill it if you really want to be sure you are selling a cord and not shorting a customer. I'd rather stack it than give away excess wood or short a paying repeat customer. It's good exercise too.
It also helps gain new customers when people see a STACKED cord in the truck. People are suspicious of firewood dealers by nature. They really like knowing it's a cord before they stack. I always stack it like my dear old dad made me stack it back in the day: If you can fit a finger in between the chunks, it's stacked too lose. This means the average customer ends up with a few arm loads over a cord when they stack it. Buys a lot of grape-vine advertising.


----------



## DeAvilaTree (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't allow orders picked up at my yard I don't have the room. So my wood is always delivered by me. I have 1 truck that will hold 11/2 cord and an other that will hold 3 cord at a time. When I got the trucks Ithru in a half cord at a time and marked the inside of the truckand I throw in a little extra for good measure. I've never had a complaint


----------



## treevet (Feb 20, 2010)

If you never had a complaint that says it all. Nit picking about an exact cord is silly as there is no such animal. If wood was able to be reduced into a liquid for measuring purposes than converted back....well then you would be able to be exact. Not cheating a customer is paramount. Being close and favoring them is what we seem to agree on. Quality of wood is something we can be more exacting on in our sales.

We fight all the time on the tree climber forum in regards to topping trees and it is a similar insult to accuse someone of that offense just as it is in selling "less than a cord" if advertised as such in the firewood forum.


----------



## mattmc2003 (Feb 20, 2010)

I took a load to a guy yesterday evening, a real standup guy. I wish all customers were like him. I have previously deliver him 50 bucks worth about a month ago. He called and asked what i wanted for what was on my truck now. I told him it was a half cord, 85 bucks. HE said he was sorry but he only had sixty dollars, and asked kindly if i would bring him just sixty dollars worth. I said sure. I threw off about a wheelbarrow full on my porch, and decided that he was a pretty good guy, and i'd go ahead and take him a extra big load anyway. Maybe score brownie points for more repeat business at the least. So i got there and he had came up with seventy dollars and handed it to me. Said just let him know when to stop unloading when i felt it was 70 bucks worth. I told him to take it all. His son and him helped me unload, i was out in ten minutes. BAcked right up to the stack.He really praised my wood quality and the amount and assured me i'd get all his business and referalls. Made me feel a whole lot better about the situation. And i measured before i left and he still ended up with a half cord stacked. So he got a good deal, but its worth it i think. I wouldn't do it every time but he was honest and straight up. And he didn't expect to get the full load anyway. So, moral of my story is, good people to deal with makes you get back in good spirits about the whole situation. And on a side note, while i was warming my truck up a lady in a cadillac pulled up and asked what i get for a load. Said she had saw my truck there. I told her 85 and it was like i shot her. She acted speechless... i said ma'am, thats over a half cord. She ssat there and stammered about high prices for a minute, i just told her to have a nice day and drove off. She didn't know it was already spoken for anyway...lol.


----------



## BigHungryDewees (Feb 21, 2010)

mattmc2003 said:


> I took a load to a guy yesterday evening, a real standup guy. I wish all customers were like him. I have previously deliver him 50 bucks worth about a month ago. He called and asked what i wanted for what was on my truck now. I told him it was a half cord, 85 bucks. HE said he was sorry but he only had sixty dollars, and asked kindly if i would bring him just sixty dollars worth. I said sure. I threw off about a wheelbarrow full on my porch, and decided that he was a pretty good guy, and i'd go ahead and take him a extra big load anyway. Maybe score brownie points for more repeat business at the least. So i got there and he had came up with seventy dollars and handed it to me. Said just let him know when to stop unloading when i felt it was 70 bucks worth. I told him to take it all. His son and him helped me unload, i was out in ten minutes. BAcked right up to the stack.He really praised my wood quality and the amount and assured me i'd get all his business and referalls. Made me feel a whole lot better about the situation. And i measured before i left and he still ended up with a half cord stacked. So he got a good deal, but its worth it i think. I wouldn't do it every time but he was honest and straight up. And he didn't expect to get the full load anyway. So, moral of my story is, good people to deal with makes you get back in good spirits about the whole situation. And on a side note, while i was warming my truck up a lady in a cadillac pulled up and asked what i get for a load. Said she had saw my truck there. I told her 85 and it was like i shot her. She acted speechless... i said ma'am, thats over a half cord. She ssat there and stammered about high prices for a minute, i just told her to have a nice day and drove off. She didn't know it was already spoken for anyway...lol.



I love hearing a story like that. Makes all the neg. customers somehow worth it.

A lawyer I've delivered to twice now is also a great example... First delivery ever. It was a full cord and I had a buddy with me that was helping me anyway. Client starts to help hand me wood and shuffle wood to buddy. I tell him "it's not necessary, I'm happy to have your business". He tells me "it's ok. I plan on using you from now on, I'd like to get to know my wood guy and his friend". After chatting a while I realized this office type guy is no diff than me and is a great guy. ... I expect he'll buy about 3 cord a season from now on. NICE! 

I would love to hear another story like Matt's if anyone has one. Thanks.opcorn:


----------



## JohnnyBoy1986 (Feb 22, 2010)

i keep my pile at the shop where i work, its easy advertisement and i can sell it at will. well a repeat customer of ours, older gentleman in his mid 70's by now lives about 6 or 7 miles away from us. He lives on a large property of 20+ acres along with his sister, nephew, niece and their 2 children. The problem with his situation is with his age, he's got alot of miles on his body, he's also got a congestive heart (i think is the term), not to mention he's had bypass surgery twice in his lifetime... he is the only one in that household expected to cut, haul, split (BY HAND!), and stack the wood for the stove in the house! He's a very nice guy but the family takes so much advantage of him its not even funny, the wood heat doesnt even go up to his room! he has to sleep in a recliner chair near the fireplace to stay warm, the whole situation saddens me. Anyways, i told him this year if he ever needed any wood to let me know, he's always been there for my grandparents (who own the business) and would do anything to help them. Well one day out of the blew when my pile was getting low he asked if i still had any and so i replied "sure, i only got about one more truckload left but i got it! who do you know needs any?" and he kinda looked a little down and said "well, im almost out of wood and i cant really get to the woods to cut anymore." as soon as he said that i told him "dont worry about it, back your truck up over to it and we'll fix that situation" and so i loaded him up. he was happy as can be and tried to pay me but for someone who's done so much for so long for my family, i couldnt take anything. it was worth one load of wood just to know he was gonna be alright and not freezing for a good while this winter. I have many other good customers that make my day when buying, but to help that old man out just made me feel good about that whole day.


----------



## treevet (Feb 22, 2010)

JohnnyBoy1986 said:


> i keep my pile at the shop where i work, its easy advertisement and i can sell it at will. well a repeat customer of ours, older gentleman in his mid 70's by now lives about 6 or 7 miles away from us. He lives on a large property of 20+ acres along with his sister, nephew, niece and their 2 children. The problem with his situation is with his age, he's got alot of miles on his body, he's also got a congestive heart (i think is the term), not to mention he's had bypass surgery twice in his lifetime... he is the only one in that household expected to cut, haul, split (BY HAND!), and stack the wood for the stove in the house! He's a very nice guy but the family takes so much advantage of him its not even funny, the wood heat doesnt even go up to his room! he has to sleep in a recliner chair near the fireplace to stay warm, the whole situation saddens me. Anyways, i told him this year if he ever needed any wood to let me know, he's always been there for my grandparents (who own the business) and would do anything to help them. Well one day out of the blew when my pile was getting low he asked if i still had any and so i replied "sure, i only got about one more truckload left but i got it! who do you know needs any?" and he kinda looked a little down and said "well, im almost out of wood and i cant really get to the woods to cut anymore." as soon as he said that i told him "dont worry about it, back your truck up over to it and we'll fix that situation" and so i loaded him up. he was happy as can be and tried to pay me but for someone who's done so much for so long for my family, i couldnt take anything. it was worth one load of wood just to know he was gonna be alright and not freezing for a good while this winter. I have many other good customers that make my day when buying, but to help that old man out just made me feel good about that whole day.



that story is worth a million bucks to just listen to. nice job.


----------



## BigHungryDewees (Feb 22, 2010)

*Great Wood Stories*



JohnnyBoy1986 said:


> i keep my pile at the shop where i work, its easy advertisement and i can sell it at will. well a repeat customer of ours, older gentleman in his mid 70's by now lives about 6 or 7 miles away from us. He lives on a large property of 20+ acres along with his sister, nephew, niece and their 2 children. The problem with his situation is with his age, he's got alot of miles on his body, he's also got a congestive heart (i think is the term), not to mention he's had bypass surgery twice in his lifetime... he is the only one in that household expected to cut, haul, split (BY HAND!), and stack the wood for the stove in the house! He's a very nice guy but the family takes so much advantage of him its not even funny, the wood heat doesnt even go up to his room! he has to sleep in a recliner chair near the fireplace to stay warm, the whole situation saddens me. Anyways, i told him this year if he ever needed any wood to let me know, he's always been there for my grandparents (who own the business) and would do anything to help them. Well one day out of the blew when my pile was getting low he asked if i still had any and so i replied "sure, i only got about one more truckload left but i got it! who do you know needs any?" and he kinda looked a little down and said "well, im almost out of wood and i cant really get to the woods to cut anymore." as soon as he said that i told him "dont worry about it, back your truck up over to it and we'll fix that situation" and so i loaded him up. he was happy as can be and tried to pay me but for someone who's done so much for so long for my family, i couldnt take anything. it was worth one load of wood just to know he was gonna be alright and not freezing for a good while this winter. I have many other good customers that make my day when buying, but to help that old man out just made me feel good about that whole day.



That's the kind of story I was refering to earlier. Thanks alot Johnny Boy. I enjoyed the read. Your a real stand up guy.


----------



## banshee67 (Feb 22, 2010)

what is it with homeowners that call you and tell you "i just burned my last piece of wood"... i dont even know what to say to this usually, i am literally speechless and just ignore it and start asking them normal stuff like "wats your address, home phone number " etc.. 
since the bad snows here in the last couple weeks, my phone rings off the hook all day, 5-6 missed calls everyday from totally random numbers, all who found my ads on craigslist (thats the only place i advertise and thats probably half my problem ! haha) half these weirdos dont even leave a message, the other half wait for the message machine to pickup THEN hangup!!! (that drives me insane stopping what im doing to check voicemails only to have 3-4-5 hangups on my machine) why dont they just hangup before the machine picks up!?! never in my life did i think selling firewood would be such a hassle.. i did it with my buddy last year on the side but he handled all the customers, i often wondered why he would end up blowing some of them off.. "dont you want the money man?" i would ask... little did i know why he was blowing them off.. some people are just downright rude, demanding pigs.
the ones who wana tell me they just burnt their last log usually go to to the back of my list, literally, i know its mean, but if i have a guy call me making demands for a cord of wood and tells me "i just burnt my last log" .. i put him at the bottom of my list under the polite person who called for green wood to get ahead of time for next year.. maybe theyll learn to call BEFORE they run outa wood in the future? probably not... its not so much that they are outa wood, its how they ask, i had a repeat customer call me last week and tell me he was very low on wood, and apologized for calling on such short notice and said he understood if he had to wait a week.. i said no, dont worry about it, and i was at his house the very next evening with a cord of locust for him and even took $10 off the previous price because he is a good , NORMAL, guy
how about when you put in yuor ad "free delivery within 10 miles of xxxx" and you list your town, not your exact address.. then these people wana find a spot somewhere in that town (the town could be 10 miles wide) and say "well im less than 10 miles from you" .. i take my GPS and put their address in and they end up being 16-17-18-20 miles away.. and i tell them that and they wana argue about $10!! thats all i charge for farther delivery, TEN DOLLARS... "oh well my sister in laws next door neighbors boyfriends daughters aunts best friend lives in that town and i know its not 10 miles away!" , at that point i tell them dont worry about the delivery fee, then put them on the very bottom of my list.. i did it to this one guy a couple times, hes just got WAY too many demands, especially for someone buying GREEN WOOD for next year.. hes called me 3 weeks in a row, the very next day after a foot of snow falls "well i got my spot all shoveled out ready to get my wood stacked for next winter, where are you?"... hes done this 3 snowfalls in a row, all in like 10 days time, i told him ii would bring his green wood over ASAP because he wants to get it stacked for next winter, but he just keeps calling and calling, he doesnt understand you cant pull 5k pounds on a trailer through 1.5 feet of snow on a 40 degree day.. 4 wheel drive, limited slip rears, nice tires, it doesnt matter, they dont understand tho
oh w ell
dont mind me, im just venting...
these people drive me crazy


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 22, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> how about when you put in yuor ad "free delivery within 10 miles of xxxx" and you list your town, not your exact address.. then these people wana find a spot somewhere in that town (the town could be 10 miles wide) and say "well im less than 10 miles from you" .. i take my GPS and put their address in and they end up being 16-17-18-20 miles away..



You, my friend need a smaller town. If a place is within 10 miles of one end of Horse Creek, WI, it's within 10 miles and a hundred yards of the other end LOL!

http://maps.google.com/maps?oe=utf-...p&geocode=FfmSsgIdp0p7-g&split=0&iwloc=A&sa=X

Of course, anyone outside of a 10 mile radius stands a good chance of not knowing where Horse Creek is in the first place!


----------



## banshee67 (Feb 22, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> You, my friend need a smaller town. If a place is within 10 miles of one end of Horse Creek, WI, it's within 10 miles and a hundred yards of the other end LOL!
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?oe=utf-...p&geocode=FfmSsgIdp0p7-g&split=0&iwloc=A&sa=X
> 
> Of course, anyone outside of a 10 mile radius stands a good chance of not knowing where Horse Creek is in the first place!



horse creek! lol cmon im in nj! i advertise free delivery within 10 miles and then state which township i live in, well i could drive over 10 miles in some spots, and still be in the same township, as if i would LIE to these people to earn and extra $10!!!! i just want my gas money, thats all, they think a truck towing 2 tons gets 20mpg probably because thats what these GM commercials have told them, either way, i couldnt imagine arguing with someone over $10!! demanding that you know where their town is and that it isnt 10 miles or more! i nicely even said that i delivered to his town last weekend and that it was easily 15+ miles without a doubt.. "no way.. my sister lives near there and bla bla bla" .. "ok ok ok.. no delivery fee! i believe you, just stop talking!!" - some of these people will talk on the telephone for 10+ minutes , i time them on my cell for fun, they go on and on and on, all for 1/2 cord or a cord of wood.. its just amazing to me


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 22, 2010)

Banshee, I was just ribbin ya! If it bothers ya, just list it as free "LOCAL" delivery, then when they give their address, tell em they're not local...


----------



## banshee67 (Feb 23, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> Banshee, I was just ribbin ya! If it bothers ya, just list it as free "LOCAL" delivery, then when they give their address, tell em they're not local...



i know you were just bustin balls dont worry
i was just venting a few of my experiences ive had in the last couple weeks, all the weirdos are comin outa the woodwork
i like your idea of free "local" delivery, very clever


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Feb 23, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> i know you were just bustin balls dont worry
> i was just venting a few of my experiences ive had in the last couple weeks, all the weirdos are comin outa the woodwork
> i like your idea of free "local" delivery, very clever




Your previous post hit the nail on the head Banshee....I had the same problem when I had my plbg./HVAC biz....I drew circles starting at 10,15,20,25 mi. from my city, had specific trip charges ranging from nothing inside of 10 miles, to the equivalent of 1 1/2 hr. of my billable time for 25 mi. Time IS money! So is fuel, repairs to vehicle, splitter,saws, etc. If you're going to be in business, run it LIKE a business!


----------



## indiansprings (Feb 23, 2010)

We had a guy call last weekend, wanted five cord of 24' wood delivered, asked him if he was within ten miles, he assured us he was. Delivered normal customers on Saturday, then loaded up the truck and trailer, called the guy back for specific location as his road didn't show up on the GPS. Hell, he must have been close to twenty miles out, I was a little ticked. Well we get there, he lived in a trailer which is no big deal very common in our area.
But his heat method was unbelievable, he had cut a hole in the side of the trailer and put a damn hardy stove right in the trailer. I'm talking the whole owb inside his living room. He had patched the hole back in with metal siding.
You could tell times were tough, after we pulled up it was like a little army running out of the trailer, three little boys and mom and dad. Everyone helped us unload and stack, didn't take that long to unload, when we went in to get paid, that's when I seen the Hardy on the inside, the wife must polish it, because the stainless outside was shiny as could be. I noticed at least two smoke detectors and a CO2 detector so at least they were looking out for the family.


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 23, 2010)

I never mention "fuel money", ever. 
People are funny....they don't like the idea of paying, say, $175 for a cord of wood then another $10 on top of that for fuel...but tell them $185 a cord, they smile..it's the idea of paying twice that irks people..
I just tell them the price I need to get. They either take it or leave it.

Funny story, not money related...

I have a customer who's 83...he's very set in his ways..
He told me "NO swamp maple, it won't burn no matter how long you dry it!" then in the next breath he told me that "smooth barked" red maple" would be fine...he goes by the depth and look of the bark...the butt of the tree is no good, the top is just fine...so I just cull the deep barked red maple as I work his wood up..

People are funny..


----------



## BigHungryDewees (Feb 23, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


> I never mention "fuel money", ever.
> People are funny....they don't like the idea of paying, say, $175 for a cord of wood then another $10 on top of that for fuel...but tell them $185 a cord, they smile..it's the idea of paying twice that irks people..
> I just tell them the price I need to get. They either take it or leave it.
> 
> ...



Ha Ha ... Nice. 

It's the same with some older clients I have locally that only want RED oak. Funny thing is the white oak delivers slighty more btu's. So I usually mix a little in anyway and no one notices (or minds). Maybe the red oak ignites easier. Dunno.


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 23, 2010)

BigHungryDewees said:


> Ha Ha ... Nice.
> 
> It's the same with some older clients I have locally that only want RED oak. Funny thing is the white oak delivers slighty more btu's. So I usually mix a little in anyway and no one notices (or minds). Maybe the red oak ignites easier. Dunno.



I had about 2 cord of white oak in my personal firewood pile this year, first time ever. I LOVE the white oak. Next year, I hope to have a full 6 cord put by for my stove.


----------



## Johndirt82 (Feb 23, 2010)

I sell quite a bit of wood down here in San Diego. Yes people burn wood here , it does get cold. I only do it as a side thing to my day job, which is the Navy, I work from 0400 to noonish for the Navy, then go cut, split and deliver till 1900 or so. Ive sold 32 cords this year of oak of various types. $325 a cord delivered and stacked. Its paid for my splitter I build my , saws a wood haulin truck, 79 f250 ranger, and a couple credit cards. I just advertise on craigslist and get plenty of calls to keep me busy , most people here don't know anything about wood so they always bombard me with questions. 
City folks never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 23, 2010)

Johndirt82 said:


> I sell quite a bit of wood down here in San Diego. Yes people burn wood here , it does get cold. I only do it as a side thing to my day job, which is the Navy, I work from 0400 to noonish for the Navy, then go cut, split and deliver till 1900 or so. Ive sold 32 cords this year of oak of various types. $325 a cord delivered and stacked. Its paid for my splitter I build my , saws a wood haulin truck, 79 f250 ranger, and a couple credit cards. I just advertise on craigslist and get plenty of calls to keep me busy , most people here don't know anything about wood so they always bombard me with questions.
> City folks never cease to amaze me.



[email protected] $325 a cord I might just move to Cali and horn in on your market!
How do you get your wood?


----------



## Johndirt82 (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah san diego is a pretty sweet place. Ya'll would love the desert season here , which is now. Biggest baddest dunes and 4wheelin place to party. you tube glamis if you are curious. 
I get my wood from landowners who need dead trees removed, with wood permits from the national forest , tree companies that clear problem trees. theres tons of it down here from all the storms this year plus the huge fires we have had. and 325 is cheap, you can get 400 early in the year. 5 million people down here and only a few know how to get wood.


----------



## BigHungryDewees (Feb 23, 2010)

*White Oak*



Oldtimer said:


> I had about 2 cord of white oak in my personal firewood pile this year, first time ever. I LOVE the white oak. Next year, I hope to have a full 6 cord put by for my stove.



Ya, a good dense notty piece of white oak or hickory has always been my father's favorite piece to put on before he goes to bed. Last longer I would imagine. I also think white oak is a great burning wood, but when I'm splitting by hand, that and hickory really test my patience. 

Some purty red oak:

<a href="http://s215.photobucket.com/albums/cc123/BigHungryDewees/Wood%20Cutting/?action=view&current=m_75837238a0271b8c7b2bc4752c6f8132.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc123/BigHungryDewees/Wood%20Cutting/m_75837238a0271b8c7b2bc4752c6f8132.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## ilovejesus14 (Feb 24, 2010)

*To banshee67*

I just want to let you know that there is a few of us out there who are perfectly innocent! We pesonally have wood on our property that we can not get to. If it were me, I would have supplied the house in the beginning of the season. But I rely on my husband. I have three year old twins and I'm unemployed so I held out all hope that he would get off his toushy and get wood in. But it hasn't happened. So yes, I just put the last of the wood on the fire. And YES, it's total insanity! But after three back surgeries since July, I don't have much choice. So please don't judge so quickly!


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 24, 2010)

ilovejesus14 said:


> I just want to let you know that there is a few of us out there who are perfectly innocent! We pesonally have wood on our property that we can not get to. If it were me, I would have supplied the house in the beginning of the season. But I rely on my husband. I have three year old twins and I'm unemployed so I held out all hope that he would get off his toushy and get wood in. But it hasn't happened. So yes, I just put the last of the wood on the fire. And YES, it's total insanity! But after three back surgeries since July, I don't have much choice. So please don't judge so quickly!



Someone needs a new man...


----------



## ilovejesus14 (Feb 24, 2010)

*If..........*

If only it were that easy...... Good men are hard to find and the ones out there don't want a ready made family with three year old twins.........


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 24, 2010)

ilovejesus14 said:


> If only it were that easy...... Good men are hard to find and the ones out there don't want a ready made family with three year old twins.........



I married my wife and adopted her 1 year old daughter. That was 15 years ago. Don't give up hope.
Good luck with your next move in life.


----------



## JohnnyBoy1986 (Feb 24, 2010)

alot of people dont even know around here how much wood is actually in a cord of wood, it turns out to be alot just piled up on the ground. here around VA a true cord stacked measures about 4ft wide x 4ft high x 8ft long, thats just traditional method of determining. when people buy a tossed on truckload from me to the std 8ft bed without side racks and then look at me and say "well looks like a good load, you think i got a cord there?" and its hard to explain to alot of them "no you dont, actually far from it" lol. I've read some of the other people venting and yes i've heard alot of things just in my first few years of selling too, people are funny and ALWAYS trying to get the price down. i've had customers only want oak and nothing more, down to customers who want a cord thats 60-70% pine & poplar for quick and easy burning. I dont usually mix in any pine or so with my normal hardwood pile but i've got oak, ash, walnut, hickory, locust, all that stuff. people want them cut and split a certain size, usually no more than 14" - 18" long and anything 3" or more in diameter you might as well split it just once, i'd bet that 80% of the people who bought from me this year wouldnt even burn 3" logs! they'd rather have em split, so i split em all from here on out. I've had customers that wouldnt take pieces that used to have knots in em because where the wood gets black and forms a ring, they tell me "thats dirty wood, bugs live in that and i dont want em in the house!", i cant help but laugh. all in all price i font have much of an issue with, i sell my wood $80 std 8ft pickup load tossed on, $40 per 'tall rack' (depending on), or $160 cord and i hold firm on all my prices. I had one guy ask me about a pickup load and then he said "well i was buying it for $70 a pickup load" and i just told him "thats a great deal im glad he could do that for you, but i'll be happy to load you up with mine for $10 more" he thought it was a joke i suppose and he never did buy any from me, point and case for me is people are lazy, not many want to even do this. so for my time, my saws, the materials i put into the saws (gas, oil chains, etc), my trucks labor, my splitter and so on.. i feel like the woods worth what im asking for it. people will always be looking for whats the most they can get for the least amount of money, its just our nature, but from a sales point of view you just cant let all the bad ones get to you, hold firm, stay truthful and keep doin it. I enjoy my time out in the woods and cutting so im not stopping anytime soon! This year coming up will be a muuuuch better year for me now that i've got a plenty acres to cut on


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 24, 2010)

I know what you mean about picky people..

I had one lady- a friend of my wife- ask me to "exchange" 30 pieces of wood for different pieces. She saw worm tracks in the oak I sent her. It was standing dead dry oak, tossed in with her green cord because I was being a nice guy...there were no worms or bugs in it whatsoever. But she couldn't be told that. She saw the ages old remnants of the bug's tracks and was certain she'd have a house full of termites.

I know a guy (Semi-friend) who measures any piece that looks short or long. Cries like a sick puppy about a piece that is 1" too long or short. He stacks every bit, and is all upset if there's room for one more chunk in his perfect 4x4x8 pile. I won't sell to him because of it, even though my wood will meet his specs easily.
There again, I have other customers who never say a word. I ask them if it's ok to toss in some small round wood from the tops- no sense in wasting it- and they say sure, don't care a bit. One doesn't care if the whole cord is round wood so long as it fits in the stove.


----------



## roncoinc (Feb 24, 2010)

Johndirt82 said:


> I sell quite a bit of wood down here in San Diego. Yes people burn wood here , it does get cold. I only do it as a side thing to my day job, which is the Navy, I work from 0400 to noonish for the Navy, then go cut, split and deliver till 1900 or so. Ive sold 32 cords this year of oak of various types. $325 a cord delivered and stacked. Its paid for my splitter I build my , saws a wood haulin truck, 79 f250 ranger, and a couple credit cards. I just advertise on craigslist and get plenty of calls to keep me busy , most people here don't know anything about wood so they always bombard me with questions.
> City folks never cease to amaze me.



Where in SD is "westpoint" ??
never heard of it ???
you down in chula wanna or carlsbad ??
cmon man !! cold ?? LOL !! in 10 years i had to scrape the windshield TWICE !! and that was up on clairmont mesa..
you really think people gonna believe you can scroung,cut,pickup,split,deliver THIRTY TWO !!! FULL CORDS ( 128CF ) OF FIREWOOD IN ONLY 52 WEEKS !!?? cmon man !!! even if you was up in Julian that would be a lot of work and you say you work at the navy base ??
UH,,?? it IS the desert out there you know ?? 
oh sure,you go up to the observatory to cut down trees so they can see better ?? LOL !!! wait,,even THATS to far to go from the base and get a cord of wood in a day,and haul it back in a pickup truck 
oh my,what some people wont spin for a yarn...have fun,enjoy your story telling


----------



## Johndirt82 (Feb 25, 2010)

Westpoint is my hometown In northern california bout and hour southeast of sacremento, I am in Bonita by chula wanna now.


----------



## Johndirt82 (Feb 25, 2010)

What are you new?! yer an idiot. a half cord to a cord a day is not a big deal takes only about an hour each way driving .1-2 hours to cut and load , and maybe 2-3 to split a cord of wood. 6 days a week. usually alternate days of cutting, splitting and delivering. And there is no scrounging for wood. I have plenty of available wood from the fires two years ago. I started stockpiling at the end of summer. Im off work before noon so I got all afternoon to go do my wood thing. You can say im full of sh*t all you want . I have kept a log of every stick ive sold. And your right I have only had to scrape Ice a couple of times since Ive been stationed here doesn't mean there is not a large market for wood.


----------



## Truck4 (Feb 25, 2010)

Another desert dweller here, Im in southern New Mexico (only about 7-8 miles from boarder the way a crow flies) and it also gets pretty cold here, this year more than past. I work with the local pecan farmers to remove there trimings each year, some of there trimings are ~3-4 long and 24-30" in dia. Last year was real good ended up with about 20-25 cords, and they are going to trim like that again this yr. I wan not able to get it all cut / spit but did get 18 cords sold at $230.00 a cord. also take the "chunk" pieces left from cutting to length and sell it for BBQ smokers and do good with that to. This is just a small side for me to pay for my toys, trailers, saws, guns, hunting trips, etc. Would like to get alittle bigger feel like there is a good market around here, I just need to find a way to get some different varieties in

Roy


----------



## Locust Cutter (Feb 26, 2010)

*Firewood*

I've been selling in the Wichita, KS area for about 14 years now, (@ 6-12 chords/yr). I started at 15 years old and $110/chord and am now ranging from $160-250/chord delivered & stacked. The last 5 years I've only ever had 1 unsatisfied customer and as soon as I wasn't delivering to him, I had another to take his place. I sold every stick I had this winter and have had to go cut more dead, just to help a couple of friends. for every haggler I've met, I've come across two more potential paying customers. I have no complaints other than there's not enough time in the day,...


----------



## JohnnyBoy1986 (Feb 27, 2010)

speaking of hagglers i scrounged up a good cord of mixed hardwood, the last of what i have for a good customer of mine, then this dude pulls in and asks me if he can load up his truck, a chevy 2500 with tall racks up to the cab, for $40! For one instance i had to tell him the wood was sold, then he kept oooon and oooooon about how i should get him a load together like that for $40 or $50 bcuz he was hard up for work and he aint had a job in so long. I dont mind helping people, but he wasnt 'begging' either, just another example of someone wanting a good something for the price of nothing. Needless to say i politely declined and he went on his marry little way, i hope never to ask me that again lol


----------



## rms61moparman (Feb 27, 2010)

JohnnyBoy1986 said:


> speaking of hagglers i scrounged up a good cord of mixed hardwood, the last of what i have for a good customer of mine, then this dude pulls in and asks me if he can load up his truck, a chevy 2500 with tall racks up to the cab, for $40! For one instance i had to tell him the wood was sold, then he kept oooon and oooooon about how i should get him a load together like that for $40 or $50 bcuz he was hard up for work and he aint had a job in so long. I dont mind helping people, but he wasnt 'begging' either, just another example of someone wanting a good something for the price of nothing. Needless to say i politely declined and he went on his marry little way, i hope never to ask me that again lol




The way I deal with those;

Tell him you have 4 cords to split and if he would split them you would let him have one for free!

You'll get to see him split alright........................but not wood!!!


Mike


----------



## hunter0182 (Mar 21, 2010)

*selling firewood*



mattmc2003 said:


> i sell firewood on the side to supplement my income. i've done pretty well this year. i've brought in enough to pay for my saws and the pickup i use as my work truck. and all the above has also heated my home which is a nice savings. what i'm wondering about is customer related. the people that actually buy wood from me are absolutely delighted with the price and product i sell. but two out of every five calls i get are people that practically step on me telling me my price is too high. laughing at me like.



I started selling firewood 10 yrs ago about 30 loads a season,about three years ago i bought a troybuilt splitter with a briggs 8 hp,last year i bought a troybuilt splitter with a honda motor,8 poulan pro4620 saws and several pp-260 saws,i sold over a 100 cords of wood last year, i have built 4 trailers for delivering the wood,i have one i go to my property to cut with load it and bring it here to the house,i hired a high school kid to load wood and split wood, 8.00 a hr. next season i plan on doubleing sales,i will really advertise,i get 75.00 a 1/2 cord 65.00 for repete customers, and that is really cheap for here in georgia


----------



## treevet (Mar 21, 2010)

That is pretty cheap anywhere. Man, that is a lot of work for less than $7500.

You must be a hard worker. No dumps or conveyor?


----------



## hunter0182 (Mar 21, 2010)

treevet said:


> That is pretty cheap anywhere. Man, that is a lot of work for less than $7500.
> 
> You must be a hard worker. No dumps or conveyor?



no dumps or conveyors, around here they get 65.00 to 95.00 a 1/2 cord,i could have sold more but i just couldnt keep up,so i am cutting for next year right now,i have dropped about 75 trees and still another 40 or 50 in line before i move tp another 20 acre bottom,i do have a back hoe and a newholland 3950 with a front loader,i cut and limb the trees and pull them up on the deck and cut them up


----------



## treevet (Mar 21, 2010)

keep up the good work and watch your back


----------



## mike reynolds (Mar 28, 2010)

We sold just shy of 100 cords this winter. I'm a contractor but the building is non existent. Selling firewood got me through this winter and though it was the hardest I've ever worked for the least amount of money I've made, for some reason I loved doing it. And as a result, I've ended up with 2 dump trailers, one big one 3-cord size for pick up and a small 1-cord size one for deliverey 2 log splitters and a couple chinsaws. I'm alrteady stocking up for next year and hope to have 100 cords split and ready for sale by end of September. Next on my list is a big truck to haul.


----------



## banshee67 (Mar 28, 2010)

im not sure if i sold enough wood to pay for all the #### i broke this year
my trailer is now totaled and stranded 50 miles from my house as of yesterday, i have about 15+ cords on back order, and im about to throw in the towel and give up...


----------



## mattmc2003 (Mar 28, 2010)

i've really had to give up for this year since about christmas. my baby girl was born on december 28 09 and it has been tough since then. i've cut a little for next year but i haven't had time to advertise and sell any since then. she has some disabilities and issues. every time i get ready to work a little she's headed back to the hospital. she's been admitted at least five times since birth. rough on the wallet but family comes first. maybe i'll be better prepared for this coming season better than last.


----------



## treevet (Mar 28, 2010)

better luck to both you guys esp Matt and a little prayer out to him.


----------



## mattmc2003 (Mar 28, 2010)

treevet said:


> better luck to both you guys esp Matt and a little prayer out to him.


 thanks man. its been a tough winter. just this week my wife had to go with her dad for heart surgery eight hours from home. her mother had gall bladder surgery the same day. and she is my main help with my kids....lol. and the baby has to go tuesday for pre op for feeding tube and stomach surgery. and actually, fire wood has been my stress reliever. and its a good one too.


----------



## treevet (Mar 28, 2010)

Keep your head up man, things will get better, they always do. I am 61 and have lived it. Still living it, right now.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Mar 28, 2010)

ilovejesus14 said:


> If only it were that easy...... Good men are hard to find and the ones out there don't want a ready made family with three year old twins.........



HEH ! she makes a good point. Speaking from experience, women here aren't interested in a 40 year old man with 2 teen boys.

Regardless of if the man loves his family, doesn't drink, goes to work everyday, stays out of the bar, enjoys the outdoors, stocks in enough wood early to keep his house 80° all winter, is in good health and pays his own way through life they aren't interested in more kids. 

Ironic, isn't it.


----------



## hunter0182 (Mar 28, 2010)

mike reynolds said:


> We sold just shy of 100 cords this winter. I'm a contractor but the building is non existent. Selling firewood got me through this winter and though it was the hardest I've ever worked for the least amount of money I've made, for some reason I loved doing it. And as a result, I've ended up with 2 dump trailers, one big one 3-cord size for pick up and a small 1-cord size one for deliverey 2 log splitters and a couple chinsaws. I'm alrteady stocking up for next year and hope to have 100 cords split and ready for sale by end of September. Next on my list is a big truck to haul.



You sound a lot like me,I have sold firewood on the side for years,but got layed off last year so i did it full time ,i sold just over 100 cords,bought 8 new saws two splitters and 3 trailers, i have already cut 140 trees for next year,and probably have 50 cords split,i intend to advertise heavy next year, i love getting out cutting and splitting wood ,i think it is does help the stress, good luck :greenchainsaw:


----------



## roberthathaway7 (Jul 23, 2010)

hunter0182 said:


> no dumps or conveyors, around here they get 65.00 to 95.00 a 1/2 cord,i could have sold more but i just couldnt keep up,so i am cutting for next year right now,i have dropped about 75 trees and still another 40 or 50 in line before i move tp another 20 acre bottom,i do have a back hoe and a newholland 3950 with a front loader,i cut and limb the trees and pull them up on the deck and cut them up



Key principle of micro economics, a rise is demand with a constant supply commands a rise in price. If you're maxing out your resources and the orders just keep coming, eek that price up a little. It's not price-gouging, just good business. They will give it. If you were teetering at a price hedge you would no way be selling as much wood as you say you are. I don't like to lost customers at all but if you raise the price $10 a 1/2 cord each year for the next two years, lose 6 customers but still sell out, you know how much money you lost? $0. on 50 cords/year you will actually be $3,000
ahead.

Also- at first you customers were willing to take a chance at the price you had out there without knowing a thing about you or your product. Now they know they are getting quality wood and like your service. Now that the gamble is over, paying a little more shouldn't hurt them that bad. You have to maximize profit and that doesn't only mean cut your costs and sell more, but also find get as high up in your allowable price range that you can.. this is hard work!!!!!


----------



## roberthathaway7 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Drying chunks...*

I know this is going to seem funny coming from someone who thinks they have such sound business principles.. but that's about all I've got, I'm still trying to learn about the actual wood work..

But- my question is how well does wood season when it's in chunks? Like say if I only have time to go cut up and log and dump it off at the homestead and plan to split it at the end of the summer? I have layed all of them on their bark so the wood grain is off the ground will get air, and they are out in the wide open sun (90-100 degree summers here in So. Illinois). It only took about a week to have some big checks in the slab so I guess it's drying.. what do you think?

Also- I am looking into hauling some cherries that were given to me for firewood to the sawmill instead. What's an easy way to get these on a trailer? My trailer has raised fenders so i can't ramp them up over the sides. I can fit a winch on the front but how do I get them up and over the back end of the trailer? I'm working with very limited equipment here..


----------



## fishercat (Jul 23, 2010)

*I think your competitors are screwing with you.*



mattmc2003 said:


> i sell firewood on the side to supplement my income. i've done pretty well this year. i've brought in enough to pay for my saws and the pickup i use as my work truck. and all the above has also heated my home which is a nice savings. what i'm wondering about is customer related. the people that actually buy wood from me are absolutely delighted with the price and product i sell. but two out of every five calls i get are people that practically step on me telling me my price is too high. laughing at me like.



when they haggle,every amount they go down from your original price,you should go up that amount.usually stops haggling in its tracks.

stick to your price and your guns.you'll be fine.eventually you will get a good rep.it's not overnight.


----------



## fishercat (Jul 23, 2010)

*I sell 20-30 cords a year.*

This is what I sell as a cord for $225.I will do $200 if they are in my town. Most people say they didn't order that much.They only wanted a cord. Most also call back and say they can actually burn it.

I DO NOT stack.

I do sell half cords.

Any lip about it,I tell them not to buy my wood.


----------



## avalancher (Jul 23, 2010)

roberthathaway7 said:


> I know this is going to seem funny coming from someone who thinks they have such sound business principles.. but that's about all I've got, I'm still trying to learn about the actual wood work..
> 
> But- my question is how well does wood season when it's in chunks? Like say if I only have time to go cut up and log and dump it off at the homestead and plan to split it at the end of the summer? I have layed all of them on their bark so the wood grain is off the ground will get air, and they are out in the wide open sun (90-100 degree summers here in So. Illinois). It only took about a week to have some big checks in the slab so I guess it's drying.. what do you think?
> 
> ...



A ramp doesnt have to be anything fancy,drop a couple of 2x12s on the back and if you have a remote for your winch stand at the back and hold your toe against the end of the board.I did that for some time before I found a metal cart that Home Depot threw out because the wheels broke.The kind that you use for hauling your bags of concrete out to the truck at the store.Diamond plate and very sturdy.Cut the broken wheels off, welded a piece of angle iron to one end to hook on the back of the frame of the trailer, and its a very wide and sturdy ramp.Even drove my buddies tractor on to the trailer using two of these ramps. I dont know how well of a relationship you have with your local mill,but many will not take logs from Joe Somebody with a pickup and a trailer.Too much chance of orphaned metal from yard trees.You might want to make a few phone calls before you load anything up.


----------



## roberthathaway7 (Jul 23, 2010)

avalancher said:


> A ramp doesnt have to be anything fancy,drop a couple of 2x12s on the back and if you have a remote for your winch stand at the back and hold your toe against the end of the board.I did that for some time before I found a metal cart that Home Depot threw out because the wheels broke.The kind that you use for hauling your bags of concrete out to the truck at the store.Diamond plate and very sturdy.Cut the broken wheels off, welded a piece of angle iron to one end to hook on the back of the frame of the trailer, and its a very wide and sturdy ramp.Even drove my buddies tractor on to the trailer using two of these ramps. I dont know how well of a relationship you have with your local mill,but many will not take logs from Joe Somebody with a pickup and a trailer.Too much chance of orphaned metal from yard trees.You might want to make a few phone calls before you load anything up.



Nice with the broken cart, people laugh at me all of the time for my salvaged inventions like that. I was thinking about welding some pretty serious pipe to the end of a ramp to keep my cable from wearing so much coming over the end of the trailer. Do you think a 3,000 pound wench would be enough to get much done? I'm staying away from monsterous logs for the most part..


----------



## avalancher (Jul 23, 2010)

roberthathaway7 said:


> Nice with the broken cart, people laugh at me all of the time for my salvaged inventions like that. I was thinking about welding some pretty serious pipe to the end of a ramp to keep my cable from wearing so much coming over the end of the trailer. Do you think a 3,000 pound wench would be enough to get much done? I'm staying away from monsterous logs for the most part..




3000lb oughta do it just fine, I often use my warn 3700 to pull stuff in the trailer,even up some pretty steep hills.If you bog your winch much, consider getting yourself a snatch block or pulley.It will double your pulling power and take some load off of your winch.If you are going to be pulling for an extended period of time,give the winch a chance to cool off every other log or so.If you cant touch the winch,its getting to hot.


----------



## treevet (Jul 23, 2010)

fishercat said:


> This is what I sell as a cord for $225.I will do $200 if they are in my town. Most people say they didn't order that much.They only wanted a cord. Most also call back and say they can actually burn it.
> 
> I DO NOT stack.
> 
> ...



I have been getting $250 a cord in feeding frenzy season but like you if near I may sell a cord for $200 or in the summer (today I sold one) $200.

But a couple of years ago I bought an insert for my one ton pick up and can get $150 for a half cord so I am happy to sell it that way to people that do not want a full cord (quantity) and then I am getting $300 a cord (all collect first so I can drive right outta the driveway while my dump is still coming down ).

I don't take any schit or make any deals on anyone else's terms like you tho as I enjoy the firewood sales and they ain't gonna ruin it.


----------



## roberthathaway7 (Jul 24, 2010)

*Mulberry?*

Thanks for the winch advice, I haven't fooled with snatch-blocks but I'm sure as heck about to grab one.

I live in a temperate zone, southern Illinois. We get harsh winters every now and then but they only last from november to march or so. I haven't been selling firewood for too long, but I don't get many requests for cords around here I guess because of the moderate winters. 

That being said here's my pricing- I sell mine by the shortbed s-10 load, tossed in willy-nilly because that's the only vehicle I had when i started and there are a lot of small trucks rolling around here. I get 30 bucks a load picked up, 35 delivered. I'm thinking about going 35 picked up for premium woods this year like white oak, hickory and mulberry. My grandpa has a convenience store with a little chunk of open yard behind it which I have converted into my little firewood arena. I have made a drive through path surrounded on both sides by truckload mounds on pallets. I arrive at this truckload stacks by triple handling one load: splitting, tossing it in the truck then taking it back out and stacking it, then mirroring the stacks accordlingly as I split along the path. People come to the store, throw the cash in the bag, and go grab a load of wood. If they have a full size long-bed, they can buy two at a time. If they have a trailer they can chuck till their heart's content, but it's 30 bucks a whack. I still haven't measured up to see what my tossed truck load is compared to a cord but I think I'm doin alright and people think it's great. And a funny note: in an area where wood heat isn't core, i swear some people think Ash is made of golden fibers, maybe just because of the name? "ASH, yes make sure to give me all ash, that's a great price for ash" 

Hopefully someone else can make part of what I do work for them too?

Does anyone sell apple wood or mulberry (female) to barbecue joints or for smoking meats? If so do you get a different price? I mean they are some of the best wood to burn for heat, but there's just not much of it. I was thinking the lack of and the use for smoking might fetch a better price?


----------



## treevet (Jul 24, 2010)

IMO it is more trouble than it is worth seperating woods for specialty orders. My wood is either black or white....bad (tossed out or chipped) or good (sent up the conveyor. Ash is ok in limited quantities in a load.

Now the stuff that goes to my basement wood furnace....that is another story. Prime stuff only.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 24, 2010)

Keep 20 to 30 cords on hand Wait till January and put the sighn up, if I need the money.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 24, 2010)

Up here, I sell about 75crds per year of pine blocks with some spruce thrown in.
When I was living in Ontario and had a phone,lol.., any customer that was a hard sell on the phone, I'd simply say that if they didn't like the look of the wood when I drove up their driveway they didn't have to take it and we'd part as friends.
That always cinched the deal.
John


----------



## smokinj (Jul 24, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Up here, I sell about 75crds per year of pine blocks with some spruce thrown in.
> When I was living in Ontario and had a phone,lol.., any customer that was a hard sell on the phone, I'd simply say that if they didn't like the look of the wood when I drove up their driveway they didn't have to take it and we'd part as friends.
> That always cinched the deal.
> John



Thats Awesome yukon!


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 24, 2010)

What size do you all spit? I have a small heater and about the size of a 4x4 or a little bigger works out good. Ive been splitting a little extra wood to sell thats about the same size. A neighbor thought I might wanna split some alittle bigger. 

So, whats a good average size? 4x4,4x6,6x6? Or a variety size of all?


----------



## smokinj (Jul 24, 2010)

komatsuvarna said:


> What size do you all spit? I have a small heater and about the size of a 4x4 or a little bigger works out good. Ive been splitting a little extra wood to sell thats about the same size. A neighbor thought I might wanna split some alittle bigger.
> 
> So, whats a good average size? 4x4,4x6,6x6? Or a variety size of all?



I cut most of mine 18 x4x6 in that ball park


----------



## treevet (Jul 24, 2010)

me too


----------



## treevet (Jul 24, 2010)

Here's a couple of vids I have been working on for my site. I am just a small time guy and not too good with the videos yet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRF1QM0WeUM


----------



## treevet (Jul 24, 2010)

2nd one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4P1EYT4s7c

ps....nice picts yukonsawman


----------



## smokinj (Jul 24, 2010)

treevet said:


> Here's a couple of vids I have been working on for my site. I am just a small time guy and not too good with the videos yet.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRF1QM0WeUM



Pretty modest there I see a big crane! Nice Opertion...


----------



## treevet (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks, the crane is an 86, but she runs real nice with some bandaids and bubble gum holding her together.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 24, 2010)

:agree2: Nice operation there treevet. Mines a little redneckey.lol


----------



## treevet (Jul 24, 2010)

so's mine....ain't no yuppies gonna do this stuff lol


----------



## roberthathaway7 (Jul 24, 2010)

Around here you run into everybody.. since the winters are moderate we don't have too many people with big furnaces, I always try to keep it 18 or under lengthwise, normally 16" and always about a 6" width. I have done some 14" though and and I get a good response from older people and wives who tell me they buy from me because they can handle it better. I always try to keep some 14" tucked back for those folks  gotta keep those customers happy!

what cracks me up also is people here never want knots or cores. Because they are hard to handle? Those are the best! I keep them for myself! Like I said it's not a harsh winter market so you gotta play the cards


----------



## treevet (Jul 24, 2010)

Good points Robert and conversely we gave a few people some stuff a little too long and we are not gonna do that anymore.

When you cut up the giant logs the length looks relatively shorter than they really are... and after they are split THOSE are the ones that we find to be the culprit.


----------



## fishercat (Jul 24, 2010)

*I get the same..............*



treevet said:


> IMO it is more trouble than it is worth seperating woods for specialty orders. My wood is either black or white....bad (tossed out or chipped) or good (sent up the conveyor. Ash is ok in limited quantities in a load.
> 
> Now the stuff that goes to my basement wood furnace....that is another story. Prime stuff only.



for half cords.

three other rules I have:

someone must be home to inspect and agree to the load or I won't dump it.

NO CHECKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Unless I know you.

Custom lengths must be pre ordered and paid for in late winter or early spring..


----------



## banshee67 (Jul 25, 2010)

treevet said:


> When you cut up the giant logs the length looks relatively shorter than they really are... and after they are split THOSE are the ones that we find to be the culprit.



i always have the same problem, its like an optical illusion with larger diameter logs, they look 18" but then u start splitting and realize they are more like 2ft


----------



## STLfirewood (Jul 25, 2010)

fishercat said:


> for half cords.
> 
> three other rules I have:
> 
> ...





I'm different here. I have never met 80% of the people I deliver wood to. I deliver and stack and leave an invoice. I almost never get stiffed. I have never not collected. I have had a couple slow pays but not enough to be an issues. About 90% of my payments come from checks. Last year I received well over 300 checks. Not one was returned. I only do custom orders if it's 2 cords or more. They also have to pay in advance if they are a new customer. I charge a lot more for custom. To much work to keep it separate. The only custom I cut now is cook wood and they buy 80 plus cords a year.

Scott


----------



## smokinj (Jul 25, 2010)

treevet said:


> Good points Robert and conversely we gave a few people some stuff a little too long and we are not gonna do that anymore.
> 
> When you cut up the giant logs the length looks relatively shorter than they really are... and after they are split THOSE are the ones that we find to be the culprit.



When doing the monster rounds I find them to be short. Maybe because I know how heavy it going to be and seem to buck closer to 14inch.


----------



## treevet (Jul 25, 2010)

smokinj said:


> When doing the monster rounds I find them to be short. Maybe because I know how heavy it going to be and seem to buck closer to 14inch.



we got a 600 lb log lift on the splitter but that makes sense too.


----------



## CSD FIREWOOD (Aug 14, 2010)

*how dry is it?*

thats a lot of weight on a half ton truck most cords weigh


----------



## banshee67 (Aug 14, 2010)

CSD FIREWOOD said:


> thats a lot of weight on a half ton truck most cords weigh



... waiting for the second half of this post


----------



## treevet (Aug 14, 2010)

helluva first post you gotta admit......suspense is killing me lol


----------



## amscontr (Aug 15, 2010)

I can we are considered small timers also.
We sell to some "recreational burners" and the "serious burners".
What burns my @22 are the ones who want to control the prices by selling too cheap. How many times do you hear "so&so" sold me a cord for "X" amount but what you're selling is more wood? Go figure, you cannot throw a cord of wood in a S-10 pickup but some people will pay a hundred bucks for a "load of it"!
If I can't sell a true cord for what it's worth for my time and effort and be honest about it then it's a waste. As a rule we stack every load in our truck and give the customer the tape measure and calculator for there own benefit. We ask them prior to pricing what length, type, etc. and their location before we quote. How do you justify driving 20 miles to deliver for the same price as going across the street?
I guess we've been lucky by having good repeat customers who appreciate the time and effort involved otherwise they would do it themselves.


----------



## treevet (Aug 15, 2010)

great points. at the end of the day you gotta live with yourself.


----------



## burroak (Aug 15, 2010)

Has anyone used craigslist for advertising? I was wondering if you got much sales by doing that.


----------



## banshee67 (Aug 15, 2010)

burroak said:


> Has anyone used craigslist for advertising? I was wondering if you got much sales by doing that.



yes, and yes
beware of weirdos though - its craigslist, 90% of the people are good normal people though


----------



## fishercat (Aug 16, 2010)

*agreed on the 90%*



banshee67 said:


> yes, and yes
> beware of weirdos though - its craigslist, 90% of the people are good normal people though



stick with what you state in the ad.you have to have a certain area to deliver in up to a certain distance.after that,charge extra.

you'll get screwballs but I have sold a lot of wood on CL.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Sep 13, 2010)

amscontr said:


> I can we are considered small timers also.
> We sell to some "recreational burners" and the "serious burners".
> What burns my @22 are the ones who want to control the prices by selling too cheap. How many times do you hear "so&so" sold me a cord for "X" amount but what you're selling is more wood? Go figure, you cannot throw a cord of wood in a S-10 pickup but some people will pay a hundred bucks for a "load of it"!
> If I can't sell a true cord for what it's worth for my time and effort and be honest about it then it's a waste. As a rule we stack every load in our truck and give the customer the tape measure and calculator for there own benefit. We ask them prior to pricing what length, type, etc. and their location before we quote. How do you justify driving 20 miles to deliver for the same price as going across the street?
> I guess we've been lucky by having good repeat customers who appreciate the time and effort involved otherwise they would do it themselves.




:agree2: I've had the "well so&so is selling for x" line a couple of times. Usually from neighbors of repeat customers in well to do neighborhoods. They quit b!tching though, when their wood would barely light, not stay burning and not heat worth a [email protected] Also when their chimney looked like coal fire power plant and the 'regular customer's' looked like a natural gas flu,... they noticed. I've never had that complaint 2 years running though. funny how that works. There are too' many good willing customers to worry about a few scoffers or tightwads. They don't even make me mad anymore. Hell I don't have the time to cut what I'd like to. Whether I cut 10 cords or 20, I still sell out every year, so I have no complaints, (a TW-7, a wood processor, and a single axle FL-60 with a 30' dump trailer would be nice though,...) My 0.02


----------



## BPS. LLC (Sep 13, 2010)

burroak said:


> Has anyone used craigslist for advertising? I was wondering if you got much sales by doing that.



CL is great, but some complain about the spam and the weirdo's. That comes with free advertising. If you want the business and the free advertising, be preparted to deal with that without complaining. I started selling wood on CL and have weeded out the weirdos and now its basically word of mouth. I throw and ad on once in a while if I have a surplus. Meeting firewood customers from CL has helped my regular business as well.


----------



## doobie57z (Nov 27, 2010)

Do you guys take checks? I have a strict cash only policy, I tell people right away when they call, and I still get crap about it. Lost some sales. But I pay the logger cash, the topsoil guy, the gravel guy, all cash.$90 for 1/2 cord of seasoned Maple, delivered.Just go to the atm. I'm almost sold out and I don't think I'll order more for next year.


----------



## banshee67 (Nov 27, 2010)

doobie57z said:


> Do you guys take checks? I have a strict cash only policy, I tell people right away when they call, and I still get crap about it. Lost some sales. But I pay the logger cash, the topsoil guy, the gravel guy, all cash.$90 for 1/2 cord of seasoned Maple, delivered.Just go to the atm. I'm almost sold out and I don't think I'll order more for next year.



ive had one person pay with check in the last 2 years, it was a cop, and it took him 5-6 weeks to send it, after lying several times about it already being in the mail. at least it didnt bounce i guess..


----------



## treevet (Nov 27, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> ive had one person pay with check in the last 2 years, it was a cop, and it took him 5-6 weeks to send it, after lying several times about it already being in the mail. at least it didnt bounce i guess..



I woulda called his CO at work.


----------



## BPS. LLC (Nov 27, 2010)

doobie57z said:


> Do you guys take checks? I have a strict cash only policy, I tell people right away when they call, and I still get crap about it. Lost some sales. But I pay the logger cash, the topsoil guy, the gravel guy, all cash.$90 for 1/2 cord of seasoned Maple, delivered.Just go to the atm. I'm almost sold out and I don't think I'll order more for next year.



I don't have a problem taking checks. I've never been burned, but I guess the time will come. I have three regular customers that pay me via paypal (credit cards) and I just asked that they pay 3% which they do willingly. I thought that idea would open me up to a few new customers this year, and it did. I posted on CL that I accepted payments via paypal and got 6 new customers. 

One of those new customers accepted a $22,000 bid for a small addition and roof project, so it paid to diversify my payment options. Honestly, selling firewood the past few years has increased my regular business by about 20%.

All that being said, I still want cash. I try to keep my wood cash in-cash out. I have a special hiding place for the profits.


----------



## treevet (Nov 27, 2010)

I wouldn't trust that a lurker from you know where couldn't show up on here ....first letter I and last letter S


----------



## burroak (Nov 29, 2010)

What do you charge when the customer helps you stack it? For a truckload of wood, I put in my ad "$5 for me to stack it, otherwise I throw it in a pile", but when the customer helps me stack it, I'm not sure what to charge them.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Nov 29, 2010)

burroak said:


> What do you charge when the customer helps you stack it? For a truckload of wood, I put in my ad "$5 for me to stack it, otherwise I throw it in a pile", but when the customer helps me stack it, I'm not sure what to charge them.



I'd make sure that they realize the price and then go ahead. If they choose to help you, that's fine- But as long as your on their property, in a sales/business capacity, then you should be making/charging/earning money. I guess what I'm trying to say is that, even if you are friends with the individual, as long as business is being conducted,.... The Clock (money) should be accumulating. Now, once the work's done,... crack a cold one. But never mix business with friendly helping hands, unless you negotiated it that way from the start. I realize that this may be counter-intuitive or cold sounding, but it cuts out a lot of headaches,...
-Bryan


----------



## hunter0182 (Nov 29, 2010)

*Small time firewood*

I SELL FIREWOOD ON THE SIDE BUT IN THE LAST FEW YEARS IT HAD OUT GROWN ME,I CUT ALL SUMMER AND HAVE SOLD 40 CORDS ALREADY IT HAS PAID FOR TRAILERS NEW SAWS,AND A PICKUP I GET 75.00 FOR A 1/2 CORD, I NOW AM SPENDING ALL MY OFF TIME CUTTING AND SPLITTING, BUT I DO ENJOY IT,I ALSO BOUGHT TWO SPLITTERS,BUT GOOD HELP IS HARD TO FIND,:chainsawguy::chainsawguy:


----------



## branchbuzzer (Nov 29, 2010)

burroak said:


> What do you charge when the customer helps you stack it? For a truckload of wood, I put in my ad "$5 for me to stack it, otherwise I throw it in a pile", but when the customer helps me stack it, I'm not sure what to charge them.



The going rate near me for stacking is $0.00 per hour, rick, cord or truckload. 

I do enjoy seeing CL ads charging for stacking though, makes me look all the better. I'd much rather make a sale than $5.

There are way too many people whose time is not worth money in the current market for me to charge for a stack. YMMV.


----------



## MNGuns (Nov 30, 2010)

branchbuzzer said:


> The going rate near me for stacking is $0.00 per hour, rick, cord or truckload.
> 
> I do enjoy seeing CL ads charging for stacking though, makes me look all the better. I'd much rather make a sale than $5.
> 
> There are way too many people whose time is not worth money in the current market for me to charge for a stack. YMMV.




I agree with this. I will stack for free off the back of the truck, meaning if I can reach the stack from the back of the truck, it is free. Doesn't take but a few moments longer than tossing and keeps customers happy.


----------



## treevet (Nov 30, 2010)

Me?.....dump (collect) and run

Somebody wants a cord stacked....$50. No moving or wheelbarrowing.

I don't sell a lot of wood (30 to 40 per yr) but then that is what this thread is about.

We been getting $250 to $260 per cord and $150 to $160 for halfers.

Gotta pay for my Timberwolf splitter and conveyor and truckcraft aluminum dumper. Actually it been paid for many times over.


----------



## branchbuzzer (Nov 30, 2010)

treevet said:


> Me?.....dump (collect) and run
> 
> Somebody wants a cord stacked....$50. No moving or wheelbarrowing.
> 
> ...



See, we have now developed the formula for stacking rates:

( $50/cord - ($1 x Miles from Metropolis) ) or $0 , whichever is greater. Always knew that algebra would come in handy someday.

So for you, $50 - 0 = $50
For me, $50 - 200 = -$150, or $0.

I always knew those dern citee-folk weren't quite on the ball, and I now have mathematical proof! :biggrinbounce2:


----------

